# Murloc RPG



## tschilpi (29. August 2007)

moin,

Habe eingeiles Spiel gefunden^^ Murloc RPG, man spielt nen Murloc und erlebt halt Abenteuer..^^

http://www.gamerdisclaimer.com/bbs/murloc.php


----------



## Tschazera (29. August 2007)

rofl, nice, direkt ma anguckn muss


----------



## tschilpi (30. August 2007)

*push* muss hinzufügen das das game total geil ist sobald man im 1. land fertig ist und nach stranglehorn zieht^^

(habe das ganze game geschafft wer fragen hat..)


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

Mit lvl 11 in Stranglethorn Arena machen ist net so gut xD
Aber nice Game !


----------



## Tschazera (30. August 2007)

ich habe den in arena schon auf execute phase gebracht, aba dann hat der mich umgehauen, am besten so mit lvl14 hin gehn^^


----------



## MethMan (30. August 2007)

Nice game ^^


----------



## b1ubb (30. August 2007)

das krokodil quest ist hart ... ;( 

aber naja morgen werde ich es nochmal probieren wenn ich zeit hab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal schaun, aber ansonsten is das spiel echt geil hrhrhr
mit nem lvl 10 krieger - nen execute von fast 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd ich auch gern machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## saphyroth (30. August 2007)

cooles spiel. wow also am anfang dachte ich: cool aber irgendwie auch billig...aber jetzt. ziehmlich cooles spiel bis wie hoch geht das?


----------



## tschilpi (30. August 2007)

Du musst auf das Fragezeichen gehen und dann Save Game auswählen.

Tipp: Werft den Glücksanglerhut nicht weg, später werdet ihr ihn für nen Boss brauchen^^


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

Hmm, schon mit lvl 15 fertig mim Game


----------



## tschilpi (30. August 2007)

Korgor schrieb:


> Hmm, schon mit lvl 15 fertig mim Game


Glaub ich ned. Onyxia schon gelegt? Arena schon fertig? Spezial-Fisch-Boss bei der Brücke in ZG der nur zu 1% erscheint schon gelegt? ZG auch schon fertig?


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

Hab alle q´s gemacht und bin ab durchs Portal, also fertig


----------



## tschilpi (30. August 2007)

Ehm, dann hast du was schlechtes gemacht. Gibt noch vieles zu tun. Ich würde NIE durchs Portal gehen. Es gibt viel mehr Aufgaben als nur diese. ZB Onyxia legen usw. Hast du die alle schon?


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

Ony noch net, aber hab Prinzessin down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will aber nen 40 Mann Raid auf Hogger machen !
ZG war ich beim ersten Boss.


----------



## tschilpi (30. August 2007)

Ich würd neu machen.. Denn du hast, hattest noch seeeehr viel vor dir^^


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

Aso, bin nämlich mehr so der Q Typ.
Najo, zock ich mal weiter, in WoW steht zur Zeit kein Raid an also, gogo

Edit :
Bei mir dauert das nur solange zum laden bei dem Game -.-


----------



## Salac (30. August 2007)

Nix gegen Dich aber Deine tolles Pic ist ein Fake, das ist Dir aber sicher klar oder?
Ich habe 2 Grammatik - und 1 Artikulationsfehler in der Itembeschreibung gefunden die Blizzard NICHT machen würde.

Grüße,

Salac


----------



## Korgor (30. August 2007)

So, bin in ZG nun schon bei "High Priestess Arlokk".
Und ich kann nur sagen, bis zu dem reicht lvl 15.
Aber nun ma schauen, wie es weiter geht.
Bei Arena bin ich bei dem Schami.

MfG Korgor

Edit :

Hab ihn mit lvl 15 auf 40% geschafft.
Er war soweit ich weiß 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und letztes Edit für heut :

So, der ist nun auch down. Mit lvl 16 schaffbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hakkar geht auf ca. 60% aber der ist leider noch zu hoch (lvl 30). 
Arena komme ich net weiter, der Schamy mit seinen Totems nervt.
Schreibe nun erst wieder in den Threat wenn Hakkar down ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das Game bis 70 gehen würde, würde ich zumindest sogar mit WoW aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

mh also ich hab nu hakkar, die arena 3 mal und diesen fisch von der brücke down, wo soll denn ony sein?

btw isn super game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (31. August 2007)

wow soviel gibts da zu tun...ich hoffe auf den 2ten teil^^
kacke das speichert ja automatisch wenn man durchs portal is-.- naja wenigstens hab ich noch ein zweiten speicherstand^^
hmmm eh besser jetzt habich für den ring son superguten dolch bekommen statt dem geld....wenn gottum euch fragt was ihr haben wollt sagt das ihr nichts wollt

chja und wo bitte soll ony sein? im stranglethorn gehts ja westlich bis nach östlich bis nach zul....wo bitte soll ony sein? was gibts alles also ich bin jetzt lvl 13 udn weiß auser zul und arena jetzt nix....wo gibts nochwas?


----------



## Thorgun (31. August 2007)

Das gibts doch nich Oo Ich häng an Mother Crocodile fest -.-

Ätzend das man die 3 Krokos jedes mal wieder machen muss wenn man gestorben is -.-

/edit:

Jaaa gelegt die olle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon geil das Spiel, wenn hier im Büro langeweile herscht is das echt gut.


----------



## Dogar (31. August 2007)

Ja das macht spass ^^

recht cool gemacht.

binn mal gespannt wies so weitergeht ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (31. August 2007)

Lol die Klasse "Mage" is mal imba pyroblast macht 300dmg.^^

Mal gucken wie die andren klassen so sind.^^


----------



## b1ubb (31. August 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lol die Klasse "Mage" is mal imba pyroblast macht 300dmg.^^
> 
> Mal gucken wie die andren klassen so sind.^^



300 ?

mein krieger execute macht mit lvl 10 - über 10k crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrhr


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Salac schrieb:


> Nix gegen Dich aber Deine tolles Pic ist ein Fake, das ist Dir aber sicher klar oder?
> Ich habe 2 Grammatik - und 1 Artikulationsfehler in der Itembeschreibung gefunden die Blizzard NICHT machen würde.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


Ja, und dir ist schon bewusst das das ein spass sein soll und ich nicht sage das es echt ist?

Also zu Ony gehts so. Erst kauft ihr euch bei den Goblin in der 1. Welt Dynamit. dann geht ihr nach Stranglehorn zu dem typen in ZG der innem Käfig hengt. Sprengt den Käfig mit dem dynamit. der eingesperrte kerl rennt zu seinem bruder. nun kannst du das ''blutamulett' kaufen (oder drachenamulett weiss nich mehr). dann gehst du zur 1. welt in die höhle wo der kobold war. ganz am ende befindet sich dann ein portal das mit dem amulett zugnglich ist.. tada, vor euch steht ony!


----------



## Rolliphon (31. August 2007)

wahhhh =(
ich war lvl 15 und dann ist der pc abgestürzt, und das speichern hat net gefunzt -.- =( alles nochmal neu, aber mage ist am besten ^^


----------



## Korgor (31. August 2007)

Und wo kann man das Amulet kaufen ?
Und welches lvl sollte man ham um Hakkar zu killen, sche.. lvl´n.

Edit :

Habs gefunden, kostet aber ne Menge -.-


----------



## saphyroth (31. August 2007)

öhm und wo hast dus gefunden?^^ yo hakka r ist schwer...habs aber bis zu ihm auf lvl 15 geschafft.
Is mage wirklich so imba? hab nen warri und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Werd auchmal nen mage ausprobieren mann kan ja mehrere speicerplätze machen.

-edit- yo habs auch scho gefunden...kacke das teil kosted 55g oO... gehts in der arena nach dem pala noch weiter?
und: was is besser large candlestick [5-7 dmg] oder destiny [3-6 dmg 7 strengh]
und was bringt der postman murloc der ein passwort will?


----------



## Rolliphon (31. August 2007)

mh, ich schaffe diesen priest in zul gurub net.....bin lvl 14


----------



## Tschazera (31. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 300 ?
> 
> mein krieger execute macht mit lvl 10 - über 10k crit
> 
> ...


wtf b1uub? das geht noch net ma, ich mache erst mit lvl12 mit cold blood+execute 2.4k crit

~edit~
grade mit 4.2k cold blood+execute crit gemacht


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ja, und dir ist schon bewusst das das ein spass sein soll und ich nicht sage das es echt ist?
> 
> Also zu Ony gehts so. Erst kauft ihr euch bei den Goblin in der 1. Welt Dynamit. dann geht ihr nach Stranglehorn zu dem typen in ZG der innem Käfig hengt. Sprengt den Käfig mit dem dynamit. der eingesperrte kerl rennt zu seinem bruder. nun kannst du das ''blutamulett' kaufen (oder drachenamulett weiss nich mehr). dann gehst du zur 1. welt in die höhle wo der kobold war. ganz am ende befindet sich dann ein portal das mit dem amulett zugnglich ist.. tada, vor euch steht ony!



also bei mir kommt da kein portal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Kadal schrieb:


> also bei mir kommt da kein portal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du das Amulett angelegt und bist am Ende der Höhle? Vll ist es auch kein Portal, sondern ein Eingang, weiss es nicht mehr genau jedenfalls.

@saphyroth

Auf der Spiel-Seite gibts ein Forum. Wenn man da genug Beiträge schreibt kriegt man Punkte. Die Punkte kann man dann gegen Codes austauschen.. und die Codes geben zb Rüstungen Waffen usw.


----------



## Tschazera (31. August 2007)

geil, bei mir is grade destiny gedroped und ein blaues schild

~edit~
und grade nochn ring mit +7int und nen mob mit normalem schlag 200getroffen, imba

~edit2~
omg, schultern mit +21int gedroped

~edit3~
rofl, benediction(staff, +12int, epic) gedroped


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

ich hab hand of ragnaros, 378 dmg Xd


----------



## Tschazera (31. August 2007)

lol, need


----------



## Rolliphon (31. August 2007)

soooooo, game durch, hab so ne goldene waffe: 8000 schaden mit normalen schlag xDxDxDxD


----------



## Tschazera (31. August 2007)

glaub ich irgendwie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^

rolliphon: eine goldene waffe existiert nicht, meinst du vll hand of ragnaros?


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

also bei mir kommt in der mine kein portal, der letzte raum is der wo die truhe steht, aber da ist wirklich kein portal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja ich hab den talisman angezogen :x

/edit: mh nu isses da, hab aber nix anderes gemacht O_o
/edit2: wie soll man die schaffen? :x


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Hmm. versuch mal die Truhe zu öffnen.. Eigentlich muss das Portal dort sein..


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Noch was: Sobald ihr den Rogue in der Arena besiegt habt, seht ihr ihn manchmal in Stranglehorn und ZG: sobald ihr ihn zum 3. mal seht, sprecht sie mit euch und gibt euch die q nen Goblin zu killen. Das ist der Goblin der über Drachen spricht. Killt ihn und ihr kriegt den Ambush skill, 500% waffenschaden, kann nur am anfang eines kampfes benutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

so down, und wie gehts nu weiter? :x


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

Kadal schrieb:


> so down, und wie gehts nu weiter? :x


hast sie down wenn ja lies meinen text oben

wenn nein, bring sie so down: kauf dir alles energy staub und macht immer: frostnova, einmal schlagen, frostnova, staub nehmen, frostnova, hauen, frostnova, staub nehmen, frostnova, hauen.. und so weiter^^ so kriegt man jeden gegner down


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

jo hab se down, welchen text meinste?
ich hab nu alles durch was ich finden konnt, den random fisch in zg, hakkar, die arena und ony nu, die schurken quest hab ich auch schon fertig, ende nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (31. August 2007)

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gratz, haste alles. nun kannst du zum dunkelmondjahrmarkt gehen.. vorher aber nen extra spielstand erstellen falls mal ein uptade kommt, denn aus den dunkelmondjahrmarkt kannst du nicht zurück.


----------



## Kadal (31. August 2007)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir


----------



## Rolliphon (31. August 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> glaub ich irgendwie net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mom, ich mache screen ^^

EDIT :::::: hab grad kein 8000 geschafft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (31. August 2007)

hey auf welchem lvl habt ihr hakkar besiegt? wie war da eure taktik? bin grad lvl 16 und ziehe ihm mit polymorph,cold blood, adrenaline rush, polymorph, pyro ca die hälfte ab...dann kannich noch einmal sinnlos ohne energie zuhauen und bin tot^^(hab mir noch nen spielstand mit mage gemacht...am anfang schwerer als die anderen aber sobald man sheepen, pyro und adrenaline rush kann isin die imba) 

..die schurkin hab ich eher gesehen befor ich sie besiegt hab...einmal. zu ony kann man erst auf lvl 20 oder? weil das amulet muss man ja tragen neme ich an bei mir gehts nämlich sonst ned^^ leicht zu kaufen mit unendlich gold dann und der letzte arenakerl is eig easy.
woher bekommt man hand of ragnaros? ..und wo ist der random boss in zul?

-edit- hakkar down^^ mit frostnova einfach.
cool mir is grad eine harpye über den weg gelaufen^^ zuerst wie ein gorilla im kampf eine harpye...hat son stab gedroppt


----------



## saphyroth (2. September 2007)

bei mir geht das mit ony nicht...hab amulet angelegt.bin lvl 20, in der höhle aber da is nur die kiste wo die kerze drinwar...kein portal


----------



## tschilpi (2. September 2007)

Das istn Bug, den hatte Kadal auch schon.. versuch mal Reloaden, leave die Höhle und versuchs nochmal, es sollte dann gehen.


----------



## Tschazera (4. September 2007)

/push ;-)
jeder muss das geile spiel kennen;-)
omg, schaut ma was bei mir mitm mage grade gedroped is: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadal (4. September 2007)

wasn das fürn browser?


----------



## Minati (4. September 2007)

Kadal schrieb:


> wasn das fürn browser?



IE mit dem WoW-Package für's Desktop. Ist hier irgendwo auch im Forum verlinkt, wo man das für seinen Pc runterladen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Das Spiel is einfach genial, bleibe nur immer bei den blöden Krokos hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (4. September 2007)

ähhm leute wie soll ich denn den 1. boss in zg machen??? der healt sich einfach immer voll... -.-

EDIT: ok, 1 lvl später gings oô^^
naja ähm, habt ihr von ca lvl 17)jetzt schon zg clear^^) bis lvl 20 in der arena gelevelt? und welche waffe soll ich mit lvl 20 anziehen?


----------



## Tschazera (4. September 2007)

Kadal schrieb:


> wasn das fürn browser?


das is der ganze normale Windows internet explorer, aba, ich habe den WoW Desktop Theme bei mir installiert, deswegen sehen die icons usw. anders aus.
http://worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/other...ads.html#themes dort kannst du ihn dir saugen, bin halt ein WoW Fanatiker;-)


----------



## tschilpi (5. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> /push ;-)
> jeder muss das geile spiel kennen;-)
> omg, schaut ma was bei mir mitm mage grade gedroped is:
> 
> ...




den rinmg kannst du im dorf bei nem murloc gegen 5 silber oder nen dolch eintauschen^^


----------



## Szyslak (5. September 2007)

Mhm.. wie startet man das dämliche Spiel -.-
Erst stand da dass ich mich registrieren muss, gesagt getan.
Naja und jetzt komm ich immernoch nicht weiter.
Muss da nicht irgendwie "Start Game" oder sowas stehen? 

P.S.: Nur der IE funzt hier auf der Arbeit.

&#8364;: Ich sehe grade, dass ihr auch nicht registriert seit.
Wenn ich mich auslogge, siehts genauso aus wie im Anhang.


----------



## saphyroth (5. September 2007)

hm kA was bei dir los ist registrieren musste ich mich ned...


----------



## Tschazera (5. September 2007)

regestrieren is auch net ervorderlich, haste net abgespeichert? ich denke ma für die highscores muss man sich anmelden, aba wer vrauch die schon^^?


----------



## Lyn die kleine Trollpriesterin (5. September 2007)

Huhu ihr lieben hab das game auch mal ausprobiert macht echt riesen spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber: Kann mir einer sagen was das für ne gegend is aus dem einen sceenshot wo er seinen schaden in kreise gerahmt hat? Bin immernoch in der arena um auf lvl 20 zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal für die antwort und viel spass noch bei dem game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (5. September 2007)

ich denke ma, das is die gegend wenn man durchs portal geht, in wow is das mulgore


----------



## Lyn die kleine Trollpriesterin (5. September 2007)

Achsoooo durchs portal mag ich nich *angst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann werd ich mich mal noch paar stunden durch die arena prügeln um dann endlich ony eins aufs dach zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die antwort 

Gruß Lyni


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. September 2007)

hmm ich bin 16 hab in der arena den pala und dann muss ich gegen nen murloc antreten, der mich aber onehittet und immun gegen frostnoca ist ... der wird nichtmal angezeigt wieviel life der hat .... wie kann ich den biegen ? und ZG häng ich bei dem lvl 30 boss ... 

kann mir wer helfen ?


----------



## Szyslak (5. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> regestrieren is auch net ervorderlich, haste net abgespeichert? ich denke ma für die highscores muss man sich anmelden, aba wer vrauch die schon^^?


Ich hab das Spiel noch nie spielen können. Bei mir steht da nur "Highscores"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (5. September 2007)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> hmm ich bin 16 hab in der arena den pala und dann muss ich gegen nen murloc antreten, der mich aber onehittet und immun gegen frostnoca ist ... der wird nichtmal angezeigt wieviel life der hat .... wie kann ich den biegen ? und ZG häng ich bei dem lvl 30 boss ...
> 
> kann mir wer helfen ?



Für mich is der Murloc auch onehit oO einfach schlagen


----------



## tschilpi (5. September 2007)

Früher gab es highscores, und der mit den grössten lvl war in der arena als endboss da. da die highscores jedoch nur von unbesiegbaren lvl 80 hackern besetzt waren, wurde dies entfernt und anstelle der hacker ist da ein namenloser murloc. dennc kann man easy onehittet, der gibt unendlich gold^^


----------



## Tschazera (6. September 2007)

irgendwie komme ich net weiter mitm warri, bin lvl16 muss in arena pala hauen, schaff ich allerdings net(pala halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und in ZG muss ich hakkar legen, und das schaff ich uch net^^. Wie habt ihr den Pala und Hakkar gelegt?


----------



## tschilpi (6. September 2007)

einfach alles energie dust kaufen und dann.. frostnova,schlag,frostnova,energie,frostonova,schlag,energe und alles wiederholen bis down sind..


----------



## AhLuuum (6. September 2007)

Ich mach immer:
Charge, Frost Nova, Adrenaline Rush, Frost Nova, Lash of Pain, Frost Nova, etc.
Wenn die Energie leer ist:
Frost Nova, Magic Dust, Frost Nova, Magic Dust.


----------



## Tschazera (7. September 2007)

bin 5/5/5/1 geskillt, da is nix mit frostnova:-P


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. September 2007)

auch ich komm an hakkar nicht vorbei ... bin lvl 17 un 2 7 7 7 geskillt

wie pack ich den am besten =


----------



## Mahoni-chan (7. September 2007)

Schau, dass du vor allem Agi-Items anlegst!
Die Taktik dann ist simpel:
Sheep
Schild
Krit+Pyro
Sheep
Adrush
Schild
Krit+Pyro
Sheep
Krit+Pyro

Es ist immer ein wenig Glück, welche Attacke Hakkar ausführt... Nutzt er nur Drain-Life kann man nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht einem einfach die Energie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. September 2007)

danke mit der taktik gings :-)


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. September 2007)

bei ZG gibts ja 3 Brücken .. bei welcher ist denn der Fisch-Boss in ZG  ? bin jetzt auf 19 aber das Amulett für Oby kann man ja erst mit 20 tragen :-(

ausserdem kann ich trotz dem trinket (Blood Talisman) nicht die Kiste in der Jasperdinemine öffnen, da soll ja das Portal von Ony drin sein


----------



## Alcasim (7. September 2007)

Benutzt doch einfach diese Tränke die 100 Energy Regenerieren, sobald ich Sheep hatte war Hakkar Easy

das Critdingens anmachen dann stürmen
Sheepen
Dann immer mit diese Attacke benutzen (Krieger halt) bei dem der Gegner 2 Züge keine Casts machen kann
Wieder Sheep
Trank
Diese Attacke wieder
Sheep
Trank
usw.

Geht auch mit Schild, dann einfach 2 Züge angreifen und danach wieder Sheepen^^


----------



## vassargo (7. September 2007)

lol, scheiss auf WoW.

Wie geil ist das Spiel denn oO


----------



## tschilpi (7. September 2007)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> bei ZG gibts ja 3 Brücken .. bei welcher ist denn der Fisch-Boss in ZG  ? bin jetzt auf 19 aber das Amulett für Oby kann man ja erst mit 20 tragen :-(
> 
> ausserdem kann ich trotz dem trinket (Blood Talisman) nicht die Kiste in der Jasperdinemine öffnen, da soll ja das Portal von Ony drin sein


Die, die vor Hakkars standort kommt.


----------



## Grimdhoul (8. September 2007)

und warum kann ich nicht die Kiste bei der Mine öffnen ? hab das Amulett von dem Typen equipped


----------



## maggus (8. September 2007)

Kiste mit Dynamit aufsprengen.


----------



## Grimdhoul (8. September 2007)

okay danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DenailX (8. September 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage. Haben alle Klassen die gleichen Fähigkeiten?


----------



## Korgor (8. September 2007)

Jo haben sie, aber andere Stats.


----------



## MasterV (9. September 2007)

Mal ne Frage: Braucht man den Glücksanglerhut für den boss in ZG? Hab den aus Versehen verkauft....


----------



## saphyroth (9. September 2007)

hmmm denke nicht das man den braucht....wenn du die hydra meinst dann sicher nicht^^


----------



## MasterV (9. September 2007)

Also ich meine den 1% Fisch-Boss-mob der auf der Brücke vor Hakkar erscheinen soll, hab sons alles clear außers  Ony (bin erst 17)


----------



## Guibärchen (9. September 2007)

is das geil.... RWLRWLRWL
lol für nen online game extrem top gemacht  O.O 2 daumen hoch


----------



## tschilpi (9. September 2007)

Man braucht den Hut nicht, aber mit dem Hut wird die Chance, das der Boss erscheint um 15% erhöht. Ohne Hut ist es 1%


----------



## MasterV (10. September 2007)

oh mann, mit ner 1% chance... immer bild rein... bild raus.. bild rein... bild raus... das kann dauern^^  Muss man den Down haben um nach ulgore bzw zum Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zu können?

(btw lv 18 ^^)


EDIT: Fisch Boss down, jetzt noch auf 20, dann ony, btw wie komme ich dannach zum jarhmarkt?

EDIT 2: 15,7k Crit bei dem Murloc-Endboss in der Arena Cold blood +execute ^^


----------



## MasterV (10. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das ist zwar nicht der gleiche sondern der dannach aber trotzdem ansehlich, finde ich ^^


----------



## MasterV (10. September 2007)

Onyxia is down, somit alles was es gibt denke ich, also ich wüsste so gerne wos zum jarhmarkt geht ^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2007)

in der ersten welt wennnst die teleportrune abgegeben hast, aber dann kannst nimmer retour


----------



## AhLuuum (10. September 2007)

Editfunktion?


----------



## MasterV (10. September 2007)

Super, Danke 
Hat funktinoiert, naja, aber jetzt hab ich sulfuras jetzt isses wohl endgültig vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja zurück zu WoW, hat supe viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. September 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Editfunktion?


spam ?


----------



## tschilpi (16. September 2007)

*push* Das geile Spiel darf nicht versinken^^


----------



## Shady88 (16. September 2007)

Besser wärs -_-


----------



## tschilpi (16. September 2007)

SchattenAchtundachtzig, wie tief kann man noch sinken?


Vote 4 Bann!^^


----------



## Clamev (16. September 2007)

Er hat doch selber in einem anderem Thread bereits erwähnt dass er schattigachtundachtzig genannt werden möchte!


----------



## ApoY2k (16. September 2007)

Lustiges Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is was für Internetlose Zeiten wie auf LANs etc^^


----------



## Shady88 (18. September 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> SchattenAchtundachtzig, wie tief kann man noch sinken?
> Vote 4 Bann!^^




NEIN!


----------



## ApoY2k (18. September 2007)

Ehm... doch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CAR (18. September 2007)

Was genau bringt hier denn +Int? Mehr Spelldmg?


----------



## DenailX (19. September 2007)

Wenn an bei der Kroko Q nen lvl steigt. Steigen die Krokos auch?


----------



## Dogar (19. September 2007)

Jeder gegner steigt im Lvl wenn du ein Lvl steigst. Ausser die Bosse. ... glaube ich zumindest


----------



## DenailX (19. September 2007)

Wie soll man denn die Kroko Q schaffen?

/edit

Ich habs herausgefunden^^. EInfach ins schlingendontal und essen kaufen^^.


----------



## ApoY2k (19. September 2007)

Skills richtig einsetzen... aber davon hast du als 19er PvPler ja nich so die Ahnung ;D


----------



## DenailX (29. September 2007)

Nochmal die lgeiche Frage, da die bestimmt nicht jeder gelesen hat. 

Was bringt intellect?


----------



## Penner63 (25. November 2007)

Für die, die alles gemacht haben: (ka ob das schon gepostet wurde, werde aber nit alle 6 Seiten durchsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Geht durch das Portal, dann ladet das Spiel neu. Dann seid ihr beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, und dort gibt es wieder so eine Art Arena, und der letzte Boss dropt Sulfuras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auf Magie geskillt, und ZG, Arena und Jahrmarkt gecleared.. auf lvl 15.. Hatte keine Lust 20 für ony zu machen ^^ Naja, beste Taktik is meiner Meinung nach Sheepen, coldrush, pyroblast, dann bekommt man ein hit vom gegner, sheeped wieder, bei bedarf magic powder nehmen, healen, und wieder pyroblast. Solange der dich nicht onehitted gewinnste da gegen jeden Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (25. November 2007)

wie speichert man da?


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

Schamane schrieb:


> wie speichert man da?



oben rechts aufs ? klicken und speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (25. November 2007)

habs gefunden
speilstand ist aber weg wenn ichs fenster zumach-.-


----------



## Davidor (25. November 2007)

der pala in der arena ist hart,naja,bin 15 rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zg bin ich bei der spinne,aber wo ist denn ony?^^


EDIT: hakkar 10%


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (25. November 2007)

oh gott ich hab grad nen gorilla angerannt und hab dann uf einmal gegen harpy gekämpft 600hp hatte full heal und ist nach der 2ten runde abhauen Oo


----------



## Nikolaj91 (25. November 2007)

^^hab Hakkar mit 15 geschaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (machts mal nacht)
und Arena auch mit 15
aber weis net wo Onyxia ist - weis das jemand und kanns hir reinschreiben????


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (25. November 2007)

MIST 
mir ist das jetzt 2nal passiert dass ich in zg gestorben bin dann in die arena geh und sich das fenster von allein schliesst und pielstand ist wieder weg-.- von wegen speichern


cold blood+ambush+cold blood+execute ftw


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

hab arena auch mit 15 geschaft...glaub ich jedenfalls.
als letzter kam n murloc den ich mit einem schlag (diesem 100%mana kost und viel schaden mach teil^^) gekillt hab...seitdem hab ich unendlich viel g

wars bei euch auch so?

ach und was passiert eigentlich wenn man durchs portal geht???

ach und wie soll ich den drachen in zg killen? der hat 4k hp cO


----------



## Davidor (25. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hab arena auch mit 15 geschaft...glaub ich jedenfalls.
> als letzter kam n murloc den ich mit einem schlag (diesem 100%mana kost und viel schaden mach teil^^) gekillt hab...seitdem hab ich unendlich viel g
> 
> wars bei euch auch so?



ne,ich muss nen menschen paladin hauen,mit 2k hp und holy light . ausserdem trifft der mich mit 500 pro hit


----------



## ormord (25. November 2007)

lol ist ja lustig


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

jaja und NACH dem pala (der helm hies) kam n murloc mit "unendlich hp"
denn hab ich den mit execute gekillt


----------



## Davidor (25. November 2007)

oh,kk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

jetzt hab ich grad von vorne arena gemacht und sitz wieder am pala fest^^
mal sehn ob morgen der murloc wieder kommt... (ich geh jetzt) solangsam nervt das spiel...^^

naja mfg ich


----------



## Rhavn (25. November 2007)

hui der littlefoot in der arena ist knackig..... alter schlappen. hat jemand ne kriegerstrategie auf lager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach lol, ich pappkopf... pummeln ftw


----------



## Lowblade (25. November 2007)

Kenn ich zwar schon aber immer wieder geil xD


----------



## Littleheroe (26. November 2007)

argh! lvl 16 beim pala. er hatte nach dem pyro-crit nur noch 23hp miiiist
ahja, wer hatte die harpie auch mal?


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (26. November 2007)

wow ! tolles spiel ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (26. November 2007)

Machts doch einfach so:

Mit "Frost Nova" freezen und Schaden machen.
Wenn euere Energie unter 45 Fällt "Magie Pulver" benutzen...so schafft man Zul'Gurub auf Stufe 15...


----------



## chopi (26. November 2007)

shit bin durchs portal gelaufen -.-
dachte wenn ich neu lade komme ichwieder vor dem portal an (hab da gespeichert) aber bin im jahmarkt gelandet-.- kb von vorne anzufangen...


----------



## -MIHI- (26. November 2007)

kann man das i-wie lokal auf dem rechner speichern?


----------



## Rhavn (26. November 2007)

hööö? ich hab grad auf lv 16 den pala geknackt (2 angriffe, hehehe... cold blood -> ambush -> execute xD)... wenn ich jetz wieder mit dem goblin spreche, dagt er, ich kämpf gegen nen großmarschall, aber dann kommt ein murloc namens "undefinded", also offenbar ein bug... wenn ich den kille, werden alle kills zurückgesetzt und ich muss wieder mit dem schmied anfangen Oo

war das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Rhavn (26. November 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> ahja, wer hatte die harpie auch mal?



jau, gerade gekillt. dropte bei mir nen lila stab, 2-4 dmg und 14 int... diese dumme spiel ist die reinste zeitverschwendung, oh mann! xD


----------



## chopi (26. November 2007)

Rhavn schrieb:


> hööö? ich hab grad auf lv 16 den pala geknackt (2 angriffe, hehehe... cold blood -> ambush -> execute xD)... wenn ich jetz wieder mit dem goblin spreche, dagt er, ich kämpf gegen nen großmarschall, aber dann kommt ein murloc namens "undefinded", also offenbar ein bug... wenn ich den kille, werden alle kills zurückgesetzt und ich muss wieder mit dem schmied anfangen Oo
> 
> war das bei euch auch so?



hab schon ne seite vorher geschrieben das das bei mir auch so war... naja jetzt haste wenigstens unendlich geld oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab die arena übrigens 2mal geschafft und er hat sie wieder resstetet

dann bin ich durchs portal gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (26. November 2007)

nochmal ne frage,wo ist ony?^^


----------



## Schamll (26. November 2007)

geil gleich mal antesten


----------



## Imbachar (26. November 2007)

ROFL


----------



## Rhavn (26. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hab schon ne seite vorher geschrieben das das bei mir auch so war... naja jetzt haste wenigstens unendlich geld oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoppla, sry. aber gut, dann liegt es wenigstens nicht an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will aber vorm portal noch den zg boss legen, aber der ist mir irgendwie noch zu knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal sehr gespannt, was da noch für zonen kommen!


----------



## Davidor (26. November 2007)

kann mir niemand sagen wo ony ist?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (26. November 2007)

hab alles mit lvl 15 geschafft^^ mit der taktik:
cold blood+charge
frostnova
cold blood+adrenalin rush
frostnova
cold blood+attack/heroic strike
frostnova 
cold blood+attack/heroic strike

solange bis der gegner execute phase kommt dann cold blood+execute
bei hakkar kommt vor execute:
frostnova+magicdust
frostnova+attack
frostnova+magicdust
bis er verreckt

ne frage:wie befreie ich den troll in zg und wo bekomm ich das maulett für ony?
und wenn ich durch portal geh kann ich zwar spielstand laden aber eben vorm dem portal
wie kommt ihr an sulfuras?
was redet irh da von wegen turnier in dunkelmond? 

ANTWORTENANTWORTEN

gruß
aboran


----------



## Frozenundead (26. November 2007)

Cool danke hab scho länger nach dem 2Teil gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Für die die sich jetzt Fragen wie jetzt 2ter Teil das hier is der erste >Klick<)


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (26. November 2007)

lol.. beim first arenaboss is destiny droped XD

zweiter boss mit pummeln seeeeeehr easy :>

(pummeln, angriff, pummeln etc.)


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (26. November 2007)

der schurke in der arena is aber schwer >.<, ambush 1,1k bei mir gemacht
(edit 1:so, rogue down, epicdolch droped^^)


----------



## AhLuuum (26. November 2007)

Man darf ihn halt nur nicht angreifen lassen. Es gibt für eigentlich jeden Gegner in der Arena eine Taktik und in ZG kann mans einfach so halten: Charge, Frostnova, Adrenalin Rush, Frostnova, Heroic Strike, Frostnova, Magic Dust, Frostnova, Heroic Strike, etc.(zumindest, wenn man Melee spielt).


----------



## Littleheroe (26. November 2007)

em.. was bringen eigentlich die einzelnen attribute genau?
hab nur gemerkt, das stamina leben und agi energie gibt. was gibt int und stärke?


----------



## Rudi TD (26. November 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> em.. was bringen eigentlich die einzelnen attribute genau?
> hab nur gemerkt, das stamina leben und agi energie gibt. was gibt int und stärke?



Genau weiß ich es nicht aber ich würde sagen

Stärke = Nahkampfschaden

Int = Zauberschaden


----------



## Lynli (27. November 2007)

Und auch durch. Ony, hakkar  und den poser elfen down. 
Schade das man mit dem Hämmerchen am Ende nicht Stundenlang den Elfen vermöbeln kann.

Nett gemacht.


----------



## Beshar (27. November 2007)

Jau, lustiges Spielchen - schade, dass ich grad keine Zeit habe weiter zu spielen.
Heute Abend von zu Hause aus mal kucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oibe (27. November 2007)

wie und wo kann man das spielt starten bei mir steht da nur: Highscores mehr nicht -.- wie sieht das den bei euch aus neeeeeeed help


----------



## Bl4d3 (27. November 2007)

Hab den nachtelfen 60 gekillt udn die schöne waffe bekommen und ihn nochma gelegt geht das noch weiter????^^

bekomme nur wenn ich den einen goblin anspreche die Antwort
Wow you`re either really 1337 or you hacked this flash.
?!!?!?!!?^^

hab den übrigens mit dem sheep, cold blood diese komischen energie reg dinger saufen und so weiter^^
hat einige versuche gedauert brauchte das glück das ich dazwischen einmal während des itemeinsatzes kein hit abbekomme ohne schild^^

Edit: Der hat bei mir Sulfuras gedropt is hier ne 1h waffe kann noch ein schild in die andere geben xD


----------



## Lexidos (27. November 2007)

muss man sich da erst registireren und einloggen um zu speichenr ?

weil mein spielstand von gestern ist weg
bzw. passiert wenn ich load drücke agrnix


----------



## chopi (27. November 2007)

wen du ihn nochma killen wilst musste speichern und wieder laden
die waffe onehittet übrigens jeden gegner-.-


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (27. November 2007)

Ich hönge jetzt bei Hakkar und dem paladin in der arena fest >.< .. und diese harpy is mir erst einma übern weg geflogen (im kampf)

is aber n echt geiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(edit: ghaz'ranka is ja easy >.<)
(edit 2: pala down, ashkandi droped, arena clear, großmarschallschwert droped)


----------



## Nikolaj91 (27. November 2007)

^^


----------



## Nikolaj91 (27. November 2007)

hmm..
so ein mist  
bin jetzt 20 und hab das Amulet an aber wenn ich in die höle gehe kommt da keine Ony.   kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???? 
plz


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (27. November 2007)

narf >.< die Schurkin will sich mir nichtmehr zeigen >.<


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (27. November 2007)

nikolaj, hast du die kiste in der jasperlode mine aufesprengt?


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (27. November 2007)

so, habs nu auch clear, ich crite mit sulfuras bei sirath mit 13k xD


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (27. November 2007)

UND NOCHMAL DIE FRAGE:
WO IST ONY?!?!
WIE KOMTM MAN AUF DNE JAHRMARKT?!?!
UND WTF BRINGT INT?!?


----------



## hameron (27. November 2007)

Schamane schrieb:


> UND NOCHMAL DIE FRAGE:
> WO IST ONY?!?!
> WIE KOMTM MAN AUF DNE JAHRMARKT?!?!
> UND WTF BRINGT INT?!?



würde ich auch gern wissen ( hab ein problem bin lvl 20 hab das komische amulett angelegt bin in die höhle rein....*zirpzirp* da war nix)


----------



## ragosh (27. November 2007)

mann die schurkin zeigt sich net mehr... und bis 20 zu lvln is auch zäh, ich kann net zum random boss und hakkar schaff ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ansonsten geiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (28. November 2007)

tipp: ihr schafft alle bosse, wenn ihr c.a 7 magic dust habt und den skill frostnova habt...


und zu ony is ned in höhle... is der kasten auf? wenn ja, dann geh paarma in den raum davor und wieder in den raum wo der kasten is, irgendwann is da n portal

und zu dem dunkelmopndjahrmarkt, da gibs einige bosse, und am ende bei sirath dropt sulfuras, hand of ragnaros

und zu der schurkin, hast du sie in der arena besiegt? dann geh wenn du zg clear hast (gehen mit strg und "d" oder "a") von der arena aus dahin, igendwann triffst du sie in zg (bei mir war es jedenfalls so)


----------



## ragosh (28. November 2007)

ich hab den radnom boss in zg schon gekillt aber der kleine troll will noch immer dass ich ihn kille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (29. November 2007)

jetzt weiß ich wie^^sprngstoff ftw


----------



## Tankstelle (30. November 2007)

Iwie versteh ich nicht, wie das mit dem Fisch-Boss in ZG gehen soll...
Es geht doch um das vorletzte bildchen, oder? ich laufe da seit ener halben stunde rein und raus, aber nix mit Fisch-Boss. Und wie kommt man an den Glücksanglerhut???

Grüße
Tankstelle


----------



## Toyuki (30. November 2007)

ich habe ne frage bin jetzt 20 und komm net mehr vom dunkelmondjahrmarkt bei thunderbluff weg. Ich bin da seit lvl 16 und weiß net wie man da weg kommt hat jmd rat?


----------



## Oiseau (30. November 2007)

Du kommst vom jahrmarkt gar net mehr weg. Als du durchs portal gegangen bist müsstest du das auch mit OK bestätigt haben. 

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil.

MFG OIS


----------



## Schamll (30. November 2007)

so siehts mal aus ^^


----------



## Toyuki (30. November 2007)

Oiseau schrieb:


> Du kommst vom jahrmarkt gar net mehr weg. Als du durchs portal gegangen bist müsstest du das auch mit OK bestätigt haben.
> 
> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil.
> 
> MFG OIS



in dem vid bin ich off gegangen und er hat auto save gemacht...


----------



## Tankstelle (30. November 2007)

So, bin jetzt auch fertig, Ony down, Arena so um die 30 mal leergemacht zum leveln, Tempel down und auch die special quest von dem rogue fertig. Wenn ich jetzt zum jahrmarkt gehe, ist sofort ende... Wie kommen die anderen dann an Sulfuras etc??
Need HELP ^^

Greetz
Tankstelle

/edit:

Hat sich erledigt, einfach neu laden ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2007)

sheep - adrenalinrusch - cb - pyroblast -sheep - pulver - cb - pyroblast -sheep - pulver - cb - ...


----------



## Keksgott (8. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, wie kommt man zu dem Schurkenquest? Die is schon zweima an mir vorbei geschlichen und ich konnt nix machen. Und wie kommt man zu dem rare boss in zul gurub`? ^^


----------



## Neradox (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmm Level 20, ich mache mit Cold Blood+Execute 17K Crit Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich komme nicht zum jahrmarkt bzw. nach Mulore. Wenn ich durchs Portal gehe kommt nur so ein Filmchen und dann wieder das hauptmenü. Muss man um dahin zu kommen den Fischboss clear haben? weil den hab ich noch net gekillt.

Arrgh....IE abgestürtzt, jetzt bin ich wieder bei Level 16. Na gut dann hör ich auf, aber die Antwort würd ich trotzdem gerne wissen?


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

Neradox schrieb:


> Hmm Level 20, ich mache mit Cold Blood+Execute 17K Crit Schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du musstest einfach noch ein mal spiel laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wärste aufm jahrmarkt,könntest aber nie wieder raus...


----------



## shaaddonight (25. Dezember 2007)

ic hab den rouge in der arena gekillt und danach einen tiger und der tiger hat die selbe waffe gedroptp wie der rouge ist das ein bug?


----------



## Neradox (26. Dezember 2007)

shaaddonight schrieb:


> ic hab den rouge in der arena gekillt und danach einen tiger und der tiger hat die selbe waffe gedroptp wie der rouge ist das ein bug?



War  bei mir auch so, aber ist doch egal, verkaufs und freu dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (26. Dezember 2007)

bitte nochmal Link der Läd nicht bei mir


----------



## Neradox (26. Dezember 2007)

simion schrieb:


> bitte nochmal Link der Läd nicht bei mir



Ist nem Kumpel von mir auch ppassiert, versuchs mal per Hand einzugeben, dann müsste es klappen.


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich krieg den Goblin nicht down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den ring hab ich auch nicht gefunden

Edit: ups^^ hab den für 2 runden keine zauber schlag vergessen -.-" sry 


GESCHAFFT


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... Enter the portal will end the game...

Im Osten gibts noch den Goblin mit dem teleporter was passiert wenn ich das mache?


Cool strangethorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF??? der in der Arena droppt ja ein imba epix schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+7 int ring^^


----------



## Neradox (26. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Hmmm... Enter the portal will end the game...
> 
> Im Osten gibts noch den Goblin mit dem teleporter was passiert wenn ich das mache?
> Cool strangethorn
> ...




Da gibs noch viele geile andere epics. Achja und bevor  du fragst. Der letzte gegner is Onehit und droppt unendlich Gold


----------



## shaaddonight (26. Dezember 2007)

naja verkaufen brauch ich eigetnlich nix mehr ich hab diesen murloc in der arena gekillt und hab nan gold^^


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm beim Pala nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese Schande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst 15 und bei Zul'gurub beim Endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OH NEIN!!!!! Computer abgestürtzt und.. lvl 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (26. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Ich komm beim Pala nicht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie bist du geskillt? wenn du die magie-bäume hast (oder zumindest frostnova) dan is easy. also skill frostnova und dann: nova, schlagen, nova, energiestaub, nova, schlagen.....

PS.: Hab Arena mit 14 so gemacht und ZG mit 15


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. Dezember 2007)

Hab auf Gottesschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 fury und 5 magic (wieder 15)

Hab halt am Anfang schurke ^^


----------



## Ragmo (26. Dezember 2007)

o gott das spiel is ja uralt, dachte is ne neue version^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (26. Dezember 2007)

Komme mit lvl 15 bis Hakkar und Arena durch... weiter nicht ^^ irgendwann geht mir die energie bei 1500 hp aus und als Mage mitn Stab da draufkloppen bringt auch nix. Besonders dumm (oder geil ^^ wie man das sieht) fand ich aber das Cold Blood mit Pyro wirkte solang ich kein Konter starte. War ziemlich gut gegen Gegner die sich Heilen wollten. Ansonsten ganz lustig das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (27. Dezember 2007)

Neradox schrieb:


> Da gibs noch viele geile andere epics. Achja und bevor  du fragst. Der letzte gegner is Onehit und droppt unendlich Gold


Früher war das anders. Da stand der höchste Spieler des games (lvl 70) aber da diese alle Hacker waren, wurde die Funktion abgeschaltet^^


----------



## McMo007 (27. Dezember 2007)

Joa wenn man sheep und pyro hat geht das au recht leicht:
Sheep, adrenalinrausch (kann man auch durchn item ersetzen), Kaltes blut (100% critchance), Pyro 


Und wieder von vorne^^ 4ma das ganze und selbst zulgurub endboss is tot. Hatte aba keine Lust auf lv 20 zu lven für den Blood Talisman, deswegen kann ich nix über Ony sagen.

mfg


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. Dezember 2007)

Wo bekommt man nochmal den Ring?


GEIL !!!! Da war so eine Untote Schurkin die hat mir Ambush gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum nen Goblin killen aber ich hab den skill jeTTZT!!!! 500% Waffendmg


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann ich Falthir befreien?

Wo ist Ony?


----------



## shaaddonight (27. Dezember 2007)

wenn du den troll in zg meins den kannsre mit dynamit befreien 
und ony kannste erst mit lvl 20 machen du brauchst den blood talisman dann gehste in die mine in den letzten raum lauf so lange von den einen in den anderen raum bis das portal da is


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. Dezember 2007)

Hakkar down!!


----------



## Daroon13 (27. Dezember 2007)

ich hab auchn spiel  gefunden


http://www.buffed.de/ref.php?refid=7832691


----------



## Daroon13 (27. Dezember 2007)

mist meine das
http://www.buffed.de/ref.php?refid=7832691


----------



## Daroon13 (27. Dezember 2007)

geht net o.O


----------



## shaaddonight (27. Dezember 2007)

was geht nit?


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

Daroon13 schrieb:


> mist meine das
> http://www.buffed.de/ref.php?refid=7832691



geh pfanndflaschen sammeln und nerv nicht das hier was nicht geht...


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann ich den Fischboss beschrören in welchem Bild und wie mit dem Fishing hat?


----------



## shaaddonight (27. Dezember 2007)

hab das spiel jetzt durch gibts davon noch ne andere version fand das etwas kurz


----------



## Schurkissimo (27. Dezember 2007)

Lauf seit ner Minute vor Hakkar bei der brücke rein und raus- mit dem Hut.. ist der schon auf der Brücke?
Lese dann Morgen die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (27. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Lauf seit ner Minute vor Hakkar bei der brücke rein und raus- mit dem Hut.. ist der schon auf der Brücke?
> Lese dann Morgen die antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Renn nicht sofort wieder zurück sondern immer bei der anderen Seite raus - hat bei mir allerdings auch 2-3min mit Hut gedauert...


----------



## Drezy (28. Dezember 2007)

Hab grad nen 28144er Execute gemacht, volle kanne agi, 325, crit ohne cold blood

...achja, beim Murloc in der Arena


----------



## shaaddonight (28. Dezember 2007)

was droppt der  fisch boss eigentlich?


----------



## tschilpi (28. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Lauf seit ner Minute vor Hakkar bei der brücke rein und raus- mit dem Hut.. ist der schon auf der Brücke?
> Lese dann Morgen die antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vergiss nicht das es 2 Brücken gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw der Fisch erscheint nicht so richtig. Du hörst nur ein Geräusch, dein Murloc schreckt auf und der Kampf beginnt. Musst also gut aufpassen nichts zu überstürzen.


----------



## Geibscher (28. Dezember 2007)

hm hinter magnus dem magier ist ne kiste, die man mit dynamit aufsprengen kann. ist ne epische kerze drin mit 5-7 schaden ^^


----------



## shaaddonight (29. Dezember 2007)

ja aber ist unbrauchbar^^


----------



## Foris (29. Dezember 2007)

lol der schurke hat mich gewonhittet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foris (29. Dezember 2007)

sry wegen doppel post hab ma ne frage mit dem portal wo is das portal?eröffnet sich das portal bei ner quest wnen ja ich stehe genau davor


----------



## shaaddonight (29. Dezember 2007)

ja wenn man noch zu wenig hp hat solte man die nit attacken lassen


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ich frage nochmal ich habe 1 quest gemacht und da hat sich so nen lila portal geöffnet is da dann des spiel zu ende und man is in mulgore oder wie?


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

ja wenn du durch gehst ist das spiel zuende aber wenn du das speil dann lädst bist du in mulgore aufn dunkelmondjahrmarkt und kannst noch sowas wie ne arena machn aber du kommst da nicht mehr weg


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

wie soll man da den lvl 60er packen?o.O


----------



## Korgor (30. Dezember 2007)

Der 60er ist doch nen one hit Opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marki4 (30. Dezember 2007)

Wo bekommt man  das dynamit bin zu doof um es zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit ok ich hab es jetzt


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

meint ihr den elfen oder ony


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ich mein den elfen biem dunkelmond jahrmarkt ich kann den net besiegen der macht 2 schläge und tot bin ich -.-


----------



## Ryusa (30. Dezember 2007)

is zwar lustig das game aber wenn ich abgespeichert habe und später wieder laden will sind die spielstände weg -.- 2mals chon bis lvl 20 gespielt und beides weg -.- kann mir evtl wer nen tip geben?


----------



## Darklight90 (30. Dezember 2007)

Geil kannte ich aber schon


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

@Ryusa:Mach einfach nen spielstand auf alle teile dann is des net so also bei mir is es so.


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

nap, den fred gabs schonmal^^ ne is geil das game /sticky^^


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man den elfen beim dunkelmond jahrmarkt besiegen?der is ja lvl 60


----------



## Ryusa (30. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> @Ryusa:Mach einfach nen spielstand auf alle teile dann is des net so also bei mir is es so.



nützt nix habe ich auch scho getestet kann es evtl an den cookies bzw am cache liegen?


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

du darfst den elfen nit angreifen lassen sturmangrif frostnova schaf


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab noch kein schaf naja ich fang nochmal von vorne an...


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

und wenn du nit genug energie hast um skills und so zu benutzen sheep ihn und benutz items


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

xd


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

aber den angel hut nit wegwerfen wenn dz von vorne anfängst


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

aber eigentlich schafft man den elfen auch mit frostnova zu beginn sturmangrif dann frostnova und normal attacken frost nova wenn du dann zuwenig energie hast benutz den skill wo du energie regenerierst und wenn das dann weg ist dann kannste items benutzen bis zu execute phase


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

das problem is......ich attack ihn das er net angreifen kann also charge mit kaltem blut mach dann frostnova hab nur noch 5 energie und dann greift er mich an ich benutz des teil das meine hp geheilt werdne also des essen er attackt mich und tot bin ich


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

also hat wer ne taktik gegen ihn?wer sehr nett wenn sie hier wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (30. Dezember 2007)

ich weiß des kommt jetzt ziemlich noobig (^^) rüber aber wie kann ich den scheiß wolf am anfang besiegen? 
erst bin ich ziemlich gut, hau ihn ordentlich runter un dann wenn ich keine energie mehr hab (bloodrage schon benutzt) killt der mich.


----------



## Malchezzar (30. Dezember 2007)

wie find cih den sprengstoff um in die höhle zu kommen?


----------



## Tessadon (30. Dezember 2007)

den sprengstof kannst du kaufen bei dem goblin vorm teleporter


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

den sprengstoff findest du wenn du ganz durch wald elwynn gehts und dann sprichste so nen goblin an der verkauft dir des zeuch


----------



## Malchezzar (30. Dezember 2007)

thx, habs nu, bin in höhle goblin umgehaut durch portal und spiel vorbei?


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

jo  jetzt is des spiel vorbei aber duch das portal darfst du erst mit lvl 20 gehen also würde ich


----------



## Malchezzar (30. Dezember 2007)

naja, vorbei is net ich bin halt am dunkelmondjahrmarkt und kann die challenge da machen, schaff den elf aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja neues spiel anfangen


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ja ich schaff den auch net bin da auch hängen geblieben mach grad neues spiel und bin shcon wieder bei der rune of teleportation^^


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

hab nochmal ne frage wo kriegt man sulfuras,hand von ragnaros her?


----------



## gieser (30. Dezember 2007)

is das normal, dass ma als Krieger frostnova kann? wenn ja, wie einfach das game dann is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer dieses zeuchs für Energie kaufen und dann Nova -> Hit, Nova -> Engergie Reggen, Nova -> Hit, usw... 

so bin ich mit lvl15 schon locker durch Arena und ZG... nur die dropps kann ich ned benutzen *heul*


----------



## Malchezzar (30. Dezember 2007)

bin grad wieder bei princess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber sehr witzig des spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessadon (30. Dezember 2007)

ja das ist dort normal.. aber was für eine challange denn beim jahrmarkt?bei mir ist da ende.. hab game durch.. alles clear und lvl 20




edit;habs.. musste spielstand laden


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

sulfuras,hand von ragnaros droppt der elf aufn dunkelmondjahrmarkt


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

sulfuras 1wonhittet doch jeden oder?


----------



## Tessadon (30. Dezember 2007)

ne.. der spielt noch bischen rum mit seinen muskeln... der trägt keine waffen,aber haut so (bei mir zumindest) ca 400-500ter rein



edit.. sry,falsch vertsanden.. ja ne das tut das ding wohl


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ja war bei mir auch aber wenn man die hat dann 1wonhittet man jedne gegner oder?


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ich konnte dne schurken ansprechen und hab ambush is sau ultra^^


----------



## Arnorns (30. Dezember 2007)

wie krieg ich den scheiß schurken in der arena tot?


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

lol in der arena einen 1won hit^^


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab 172 energie muhahahaha bin ich ultra


----------



## Tessadon (30. Dezember 2007)

dann ist jeder gegner down.. aber bringt nichts,weil ende ist.. arena hab ich auch 1won hit ausser beim schami und pala..

wuuhuuuu lvl 21 und nen talentpunkt den man nicht vergeben kann


----------



## Xondor (30. Dezember 2007)

was soll ein 1wonhit sein??????
lern mal deutsch/englisch w.e


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

was ist eigentlich das beste? (priest/schurke/mage/warri)


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab krieger und ich hab  so ne attakce von so nem typ die is sau ultra ich wonhitte die tiger in stranglehorn


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

ambush?


----------



## Foris (30. Dezember 2007)

jop


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde schurke ganz gut


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

ja ambush ist sehr gut aber schade das man den nur zu beginn eines kampfes benutzen kann^^


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

hab ma ne frage (hab des nur noch ma angefsngen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann man den schurken nur ienmal begegnen? hab den zu spät gesehn,da war er schon weg...


----------



## Rodgar_9 (30. Dezember 2007)

-.- bin atm lvl 16

mitm mage arena 2mal clear, und hakkar down, der wohlgemerkt lvl 30 is^^


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> -.- bin atm lvl 16
> 
> mitm mage arena 2mal clear, und hakkar down, der wohlgemerkt lvl 30 is^^



(sofern hakkar der letzte boss da in zg ist,) ist mir genau das selbe passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nu weiss isch nicht was ich noch machen soll...


----------



## Rodgar_9 (30. Dezember 2007)

wie komm ich in die mine bzw , das is doch die vor dem ersten teleporter?

EDIT: habs^^


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> ich hab 172 energie muhahahaha bin ich ultra


*hust* hab 216  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

leute hab mal ne frage
bin lv 16
hab zg durch (inkl. nessy/fisch  und typ befreit)
arena mehrfach durch
schätze mal alle qs durch inner alten welt (portal is offen)
was soll ich nu machen??


----------



## Rodgar_9 (30. Dezember 2007)

durchgehen, ne neue klasse anfangen, oder wieder WoW spielen :-D


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> durchgehen, ne neue klasse anfangen, oder wieder WoW spielen :-D


1.hab gehört i.wo is ony
2.is ja eh des selbe
3.spiel atm nicht (aufgehört/pause gemacht)


----------



## Rodgar_9 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich mach grad die dunkelmond challenge und der dritte wogl geht jedesmal down, danach hängts  oO


----------



## Rodgar_9 (30. Dezember 2007)

lol jetzt ohne spells gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (30. Dezember 2007)

und ich hab 286 energie^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (31. Dezember 2007)

die truhe ganz hinten in der mine kan man aufsprengen.
mich würd auch intresiren wo onyxia is alles abgesucht nix gefunden


----------



## tschilpi (31. Dezember 2007)

Fröggi schrieb:


> die truhe ganz hinten in der mine kan man aufsprengen.
> mich würd auch intresiren wo onyxia is alles abgesucht nix gefunden


Du brauchst das Blutamulett, das bei den Trollen erhältlich ist um Onyxia zu treffen. Wo zu treffen verrat ich nicht steht aber mehrmals im Thread^^


----------



## Underworldin (31. Dezember 2007)

Bin jetzt lvl 59 hab kel´thuzad gelegt geht des spiel noch weiter?


----------



## robin1993 (31. Dezember 2007)

allso ahbe da alles duch war lvl 17 kriger und habe alles um geahuen 3 mall die arena und  die mine dan noch zg was nun bin duch das portal was komtm dan geht es da weiter


----------



## robin1993 (31. Dezember 2007)

und was sind das für npcs wo man was rein schreiben kan kan ??


----------



## shaaddonight (31. Dezember 2007)

wie kommt man den zu kel thuzad?


----------



## Ryusa (31. Dezember 2007)

Ryusa schrieb:


> is zwar lustig das game aber wenn ich abgespeichert habe und später wieder laden will sind die spielstände weg -.- 2mals chon bis lvl 20 gespielt und beides weg -.- kann mir evtl wer nen tip geben?



/pusch

problem leider immernoch net gelöst =( weiss den keiner an was das liegen könnte habe alles mal test halber angelassen also keine cookies und cache löschen nach pc ausschalten habs mit firefox und mit ie versucht bei beiden das selbe ergebnis spielstände sind jedesmal wieder weg wenn pc neu gestartet wird 

thx im vorraus


----------



## Maraqu (31. Dezember 2007)

das spiel is ja schon nice ,
aba ich komm bei diesen blöden 3 krokos udn ihrer mutter nicht weiter.
hat irgendwer ein tipp für mich wie ich das packen kann??


----------



## Worry (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs fast durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bleiben folgende Fragen offen:

1. Wie öffne ich die verschlossene Kiste in der Jasperlode Mine?

2. Wie befreie ich den Gefangenen in Zg?

3. Wo ist Gottums Ring ?^^

4. Wo ist Onyxia!?

PS: Kannst mir auch ne Message schreiben, wenn du an dieser stelle nicht zu viel verraten willst.
Danke schonmal, echt n geiles Spiel!


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

1.Frageynamit

2.Frageynamit

3.Frage:Ich weiß nicht was du meinst für was brauch man den?

4.Frage ich glaub wenn du das blut amulett anziehst musste in die mine und onyxia is da


----------



## Boum (31. Dezember 2007)

Wie ist der Code für den Brieftypi?


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

da gibt es keinen man muss im forum was schrieben.

Ich habe ne frage wie kann man dewn in ZG besiegen der execute macht?


----------



## Gothmorg (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab Zul'Gurub und Arena auf Level 16 clear.  Folgende Rotation ist da ganz gut: Sheep, Adrenaline Rush, PW: Shield, Magic Dust, Cold Blood, Pyroblast, Sheep, PW: Shield, Magic Dust, Cold Blood, Pyroblast usw.

Bin nur leider noch zu low für Ony, das geht wohl erst ab LvL 20.
(Den Rare-Boss in ZG hab ich auch down)


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

also war das jetzt für alle oder was?man kann doch auch statts pyroblast execute nhemen oder?


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

oder am anfang ambush nehmen mit kaltemblut o.O


----------



## Gothmorg (31. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Cold Blood + Heroic Strike ist auch n1 am Anfang, aber was Execute angeht, das Prob ist halt, das geht erst ab 30%. Und egal welche Klasse (ich selbst bin Krieger), Pyroblast rockt! Auf LvL 16 (jetzt 17), macht das mit Cold Blood gute 1,5-2k Dmg und zwar egal wieviel % Life der Gegner noch hat. Das heißt in der Arena kriegt man alle Gegner bis zum Schami (den manchmal) onehit down.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

man ich hab zg boss down un hab schuhe für lvl 24 -.-


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

so den fisch boss auch down^^kann man den mehrmals besiegen?


----------



## Gothmorg (31. Dezember 2007)

@ Foris, das Problem kenn ich, bin LvL 16 und hab das ganze Inventar voll mit LvL 20-24er Sachen ^^


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

kann man den Fisch boss mehrmals besiegen?


----------



## shaaddonight (31. Dezember 2007)

glaube schon


----------



## Arnorns (31. Dezember 2007)

ma ne frage: was bringen die attribute? int zb macht ja net mehr mana weil man energie hat stamina macht wahrscheinlich hp aber was macht der rest?


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

agilität:energie

mana:denke zauberschaden

stamina:hp

un was gibts da nich ähm....


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

ah und stärke:angriffskraft


----------



## Arnorns (31. Dezember 2007)

thx 
mfg arnorns


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

wie soll man den paladin schaffen?der heilt sich immer bin 17 krieger aber ich schaff das irwie net...


----------



## Drezy (31. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> wie soll man den paladin schaffen?der heilt sich immer bin 17 krieger aber ich schaff das irwie net...



Cold Blood+Ambush; Cold Blood+Execute und die Sache is gegessen...mjam!


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

nö so isses bei mir net...ich hab grad coldblood +ambush gemacht kann aber kein execute machen dann healt er sich....


----------



## Drezy (31. Dezember 2007)

musst hoffen, dass er sich nich heilt


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

hoffen kann ich auch net...weißt du warum?weil wenn ich ihm dmg mach also ambush kann ich noch kein execute machen unddas is das problem..da muss ich dnan erst nochmal mit heroic strike draufhauen aber dnan hat er sich wahrscheinlich geheahlt..


----------



## Drezy (31. Dezember 2007)

dann hol dir mehr equip mit stärke, dann schaffst
du es vllt ihn bis zum execute zu ambushen
wenn das doch nicht klappt, einfach ne gute Mischung 
aus agi und stärke nehmen und so anfangen:
charge,frostnova,adrenalin rush,frostnova,draufhauen,frostnova,
magic dust,frostnova,draufhauen,frostnova,magic dust,frostnova usw. usw.
einfach das ganze Inventar damit vollpacken, das sollte funktionieren, hab
für Hakkar auch 10 Magic Dust verbraucht

wenn du noch keine frostnova hast...geh mobs killen..


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

cool dnake habs gepackt hab nen schwert mit +160 stärke...^^


----------



## Arnorns (31. Dezember 2007)

1. wo kriegt man ambush?
2. wie soll ich den schami schaffen?

edith: schami down bin jetzt bei pala
edith2: wie war des nochma mit hakkar?


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

ambush is einfach geh einfach immer durch schlingendorntal bis zulgurub wieder in die stadt dann siehste irgendwann so nen schurken den  musste probieren anzusprechen der gibt dir den zauber und nen auftrag so nen goblin zu töten der steht in der stadt und wnen de des gemacht hast wieder den schurken ansprechen und dann kriegste auch 10g von ihm


----------



## Drezy (31. Dezember 2007)

die einfachste taktik nen gegner zu killn is immernoch angreifen, frostnova, angreifen usw,

PS: Neuer Execute Rekord: 29546

Edit: Eben grad noch 3 damage draufgelegt, 29548!!!


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

mein rekord war irgendwas von 17k mit execute du hasts aber mit cold blood gemacht oder?^^


----------



## Drezy (31. Dezember 2007)

Hab nen gorilla bis auf execute runtergehauen, adrenalinrush an, erneuerung zum Zeitvertreib, cold blood an, dann bloodrage, noch von adrenalinrush voll machen lassen und dann mit 346 Energie n Execute


----------



## Arnorns (31. Dezember 2007)

also g is bei mir kein problem hab NaN g^^
un wie kommt man dunkelmondjahrmarkt???
un wie bekomm ich des amulett zum ony killln?


----------



## Bcool123 (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kommt der blöde schurke net... ich will ambush haben^^ und ich bekomm den dudu inner arena net down, hakkar auch net, mir fehlt frostnova, aber die hab ich wahrsch. gleich gibt es irgendwas was ich machen muss damit der schurke kommt? 

Mfg Bcool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dudu is down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessadon (31. Dezember 2007)

kleinen tipp für die challange am ende beim jahrmarkt... wenn ihr den ersten elf gelegt habt und den hammer oder streitkolben habt(was immer das auch ist).. speichern.. weil wenn ihr die challange bis zum ende macht und speichert,könnt ihr diese nach dem laden nicht nocheinmal machen.. also vorher speichern und dann nach dem ersten elf wieder speichern und wieder laden.. challenge nochmal machen soweit und wieder speichern und laden.. hat zwar nur den sinn,das man lvln kann,aber lustig mit onehit alles zu legen..
bin lvl23


----------



## Bcool123 (31. Dezember 2007)

Grade ist bei mir der Schurke durchs Bild geschlichen aber ich konte denn net ansprechen? ist das ein bug? find das doof^^

Mfg Bosh der Golem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Ediht sagt: Hakkar ist jetzt down, fehlt nurnoch ambush...


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

Arnorns schrieb:


> also g is bei mir kein problem hab NaN g^^
> un wie kommt man dunkelmondjahrmarkt???
> un wie bekomm ich des amulett zum ony killln?




Dunkelmondjahrmarkt:man muss durch so nen portal wenn de rien gehst kommste nemmer raus also geh noch net rein

Also des Amullet kriegste von so nem troll den musste aber erst in zg befreien der steht dann im schlingendorntal und der größere gibt dir des Blood Amullet oder so







Bcool123 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der blöde schurke net... ich will ambush haben^^ und ich bekomm den dudu inner arena net down, hakkar auch net, mir fehlt frostnova, aber die hab ich wahrsch. gleich gibt es irgendwas was ich machen muss damit der schurke kommt?
> 
> Mfg Bcool
> 
> ...




Der Schurke kann ich dir leider kein tipp geben der kommt irgendwann den musst du nur früh sehen irgendwann verschwindet der und irgendwann findest du ihn wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

Bcool123 schrieb:


> Grade ist bei mir der Schurke durchs Bild geschlichen aber ich konte denn net ansprechen? ist das ein bug? find das doof^^
> 
> Mfg Bosh der Golem
> 
> ...




Bei mir hats geklappt ich hab einfach zigmal die taste zum sprechen gdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bcool123 (31. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> Bei mir hats geklappt ich hab einfach zigmal die taste zum sprechen gdrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiß einer ob der schurke noch ein zweites mal kommen könnte?

Hab Posts über mir übersehen, sry =P


----------



## Arnorns (31. Dezember 2007)

omfg wie soll ich hakkar killn? soviel magic dust passt gar net ins inventar rein wie ich für den kampf brauch


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

hast du den schurken putt gehauen?und siene waffe an?wenn ja dann kannst du es packen wie gesagt .....

frostnove,hit,frostnova,hit und wenn de kiene energie hast magic dust und dann also wieder frostnova und hit usw...


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

und welches lvl bist du?ich hab ihn mit lvl 18 oder 17 gepackt


----------



## Bcool123 (31. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> hast du den schurken putt gehauen?und siene waffe an?wenn ja dann kannst du es packen wie gesagt .....
> 
> frostnove,hit,frostnova,hit und wenn de kiene energie hast magic dust und dann also wieder frostnova und hit usw...



ja der schurke is down welches war nochma seine waffe?

Edit: Hab mir einfach nochma die waffe geholt.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

seine waffe heißt perditions blade


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

und der schurke kann öfters kommen


----------



## Majohr (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi hab mir nen Mage gemacht und wollte ma fragen was mit Int bringt?
bzw ne kurze Auflistung der ganze Attribute wäre nice... 

Mfg


----------



## Bcool123 (31. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> und der schurke kann öfters kommen



ah, gut, danke

Mfg Bcool


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2007)

Foris schrieb:


> und der schurke kann öfters kommen



 perverse zweideutigkeit!! xD


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

kann ich mit lvl 19 nur mobs kille`n?hab arena mehrfach durch zg durch und ja mit lvl 20 dann ony


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube nur  mobs killen und mit 20dann ony


----------



## Skrababel (31. Dezember 2007)

Cooles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ist scho recht langweilig nur affen und tieger zu killen mit lvl 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

ich bin lvl 19 und das dauert ewig..........


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

kill am besten nur tiger geht am schnellsten als diese blöden affen


----------



## wildekin (31. Dezember 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich dieses shice monster auf der brücke nich finde?
ich lauf da jetz schon ewig rum und habs noch nich gesehen


mfg wildekin


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2007)

haste den hut an? fals nicht haste nur 1% chance
und nur an den brücken laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausserdem ist ds nur n geräusch und dr kampf beinnt wende inne mitte bist)


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

des monster is versteckt und is die brücke wo hakkar is also brücke->Hakkar die is aber erst am ende musst nen paar mal drüber gehen dann kommt des auch


----------



## Occasus (31. Dezember 2007)

Nützt einem als Rogue magie was? also Mark of Wild


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

ja jedem bringt alles weil du später die attacken brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2007)

wo is denn kel thuzad?


----------



## Tôny (31. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm hänge i wie in Mulgore aufm Darkmoon Faire fesst und komme da net weg^^


----------



## voltagon (31. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Hmmm hänge i wie in Mulgore aufm Darkmoon Faire fesst und komme da net weg^^



Lies die 17 Seiten vor deinem Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (1. Januar 2008)

eh wtf... bei lvl 14 abgespeichert kurz darauf schmiert der rechner ab,
und ich kann nicht laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roeb! (1. Januar 2008)

Habe es mal angetestet aber mir fehlt irgendwie die Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Foris (1. Januar 2008)

ich bin vor onyxias lair muss ich da rein?


----------



## shaaddonight (1. Januar 2008)

du must nit rein man kann da ja nur ony killn


----------



## Leto1 (1. Januar 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Habe eingeiles Spiel gefunden^^ Murloc RPG, man spielt nen Murloc und erlebt halt Abenteuer..^^
> 
> http://www.gamerdisclaimer.com/bbs/murloc.php




Kenn ich schon. Habs durchgespielt. Geht aber nur sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

obergail das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein spielstand hat sich leider gelöscht hatte ZG clear arena auch aber ony und so hat mir noch gefehlt =((((


----------



## simion (1. Januar 2008)

Hab den Gnom in der Arena mit der ersten Attacke getötet, den Ork aber erst beim 20. Versuch


----------



## shaaddonight (1. Januar 2008)

20t versuch? welches lvl biste den?


----------



## Majohr (2. Januar 2008)

Ich bin jetzt lvl 17 hab Arena und Hakkar down! kann ich mich jeztt nur noch so lang flatschen bis ich lvl 20 bin?


----------



## Apokalypse08 (3. Januar 2008)

Soo bin jetzt lvl 18...arena clear und hakkar down was muss ich jetzt noch machen bzw. wie komm ich aus stranglethorn?


----------



## shaaddonight (3. Januar 2008)

lvl bis lvl 20 dann kannste ony killn und das wars dann wenn du willst kannste noch aufn dunkelmondjahrmarkt


----------



## Augstus (4. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie lädt des ned ganz=(


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Januar 2008)

Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> Soo bin jetzt lvl 18...arena clear und hakkar down was muss ich jetzt noch machen bzw. wie komm ich aus stranglethorn?



am besten du haust die Jungs in der Arena immer wieder um biste 20 bist.
Dann kannste bei dem aus dem Käfig geretteten Elfen ein Trinket kaufen (Blood amulet)
Das ziehste an und gehts in die Höhle wo du zu Anfang den Goblin getötet hast.

Im letzten Raum wo der Goblin war, ist eine Kiste. Die muss du (falls nicht schon erledigt) mit Dynamit aufsprengen.

Dann gehst du solange in den Raum rein und wieder raus bis ein rotes Portal erscheint.
dadurch gehts dann zu Onyxia.

Danach gehst du ins zerstörte Dorf zurück zu dem lila Portal und speicherst direkt davor ab.
Dann betritts du das Portal und bekommst die Endanimation. Wenn du danach den Startbildschirm hast, lädst du sofort wieder das zuletzt gespeicherte Spiel und du landest auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt (ACHTUNG KEIN ZURÜCK MÖGLICH)

HF


----------



## EuropeanOnion (4. Januar 2008)

wie schafft ihr 18 ???? o.o

mit 14 arena clear und mit 15 hakkar down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde ich echt gerne wissen^^ weil so wirds spiel wirklich langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez
Zwiebel

P.S.: habt ihr nach dem Grandmarshal in der Arena auch ma den Murloc gehabt?^^


----------



## The Darkwarlock (4. Januar 2008)

Ne Frage. Wie sieht man welche Quests man hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (5. Januar 2008)

glaube garnit aber so viele q sind das ja auch nit^^


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2008)

Ich finde den schurken einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab arena clear , ZG clear aber den schurken find ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin lvl 17


----------



## Toomk (6. Januar 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ich finde den schurken einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach die ganze zeit zwischen der Stadt und ZG hin und herrennen, dann erscheint der mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2008)

hab ihn jetzt gesehen, konnte ihn aber nicht ansprechen


----------



## Toomk (6. Januar 2008)

Hau einfach auf deine Leertaste bis es geht ^^


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2008)

ah, jetzt gehts hab ihn 3 mal gesehen und hab ihn automatisch angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2008)

hmm hab den typ jetzt auch gekillt, aber wie kann ich die quest jetzt abgeben??


----------



## Thyphon (6. Januar 2008)

ich geb auch ma mein senf dazu..
hab einfach vor dem portal gespeichert..
nu hab ich einen im jahrmarkt und einen auserhalb..
ony tod zulG clear arena onehitstauts^^
hier ma n screen:
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9086/57009077iv2.png
wenn ich die ganzen sachen mit +bew anzieh hab ich +ber 330 energie..
coldblood + exeKnut kommt dann schon an die 35k.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pyroblast is auch nice mit dem buch von ony..
sheep - coolblood - pyro.. bin ma net sicher aber 12 k sind drin..
hab lang nicht mehr gespielt und zum screenen bin ich atm zu faul.. bzw zu müde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8 leute^^


----------



## shaaddonight (6. Januar 2008)

die q kannste da abgeben wo du den schurken zum letzten mal getroffen hast die kommt dann da


----------



## simion (28. Januar 2008)

ich hab Hakar down, Arena 5 mal gemacht, Mine leer und alle Quests gemacht, bin aber erst 16. Gibt es noch eine Möklichkeit außer Arena und Affen und Tiger zu killen um auf Level 20 zu kommen?


----------



## Keyfun (2. Februar 2008)

So wie ich ds euch entnehme kann man den Murloc der nach dem Pala in der arena kommt alo töten? naja, ich geh erstmal ony machen ;D

Mit 15 Arena und Z´g clear (bis auf den mosch-murloc): Sheep, Adrenalinerush, Cooldblood, Pyro, das ganze 2 mal (beim zweiten mal ohne AR) und schon geht hakkar ohne staub oder brot down. Alles andere auß z´g und arena hab ich so geonehittet.


Edit: Okay, inzwischen hab ich den Schurken gefunden (bzw. es diesmal geschafft ihn anzulabern) und Ambush gerlernt, damit hab ich den Grandmarshal geonehittet. Hab jetzt unbegrenzt viel gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon auf 20, Ashkandi tragen... das gibt sicher gute Ambush-crits ;D


----------



## simion (2. Februar 2008)

und dann? Ich finde es macht keinen Spaß von 15-20 nur Tiger zu killn


----------



## Glamourgirl (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas 
1.Lvl 15
2.Zg clear +fischboss
3.Arena 3xclear
4.1khp 220 energy   mit ner robe 280 energy
5.Amulett für Ony bin nur zu low 
6.5.5.0.5
7. Schurken nie gesehn?!!!!!
8.Habe askandhi 160+stärke oO
ICh brauch 5 lvl ??!!!!!
um ony zu machen
9.Tiger onehite ich mit Cold blood und pain of lash 688dmg+


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Ab level 15 dauert Leveln auch ewig ;-)


----------



## Aratosao (5. April 2008)

Hilfe, bin lvl 12 und schaffe die Croks bei der Prinzess net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

Jmd ne Taktik`?

-Edit, Ahh Geschafft Tolles GameD

-Edit2, PS. Taktik für die Mine: Frostnova> Pyroblast. Dann sind sie evtl. schon tot sonst noch einen normalen Schlag rauf. Dann reggen und weiter, geht auch beim Boss^^


----------



## chinsai (5. April 2008)

krieger schurken combo:
erst cold blood, dann charge
dann wieder cold blood und dann mortal strike
(sry wenn doppelpost, ich hab mir jz net alle 19 seiten durchgelesen)


----------



## Aratosao (5. April 2008)

WTF? Ich habe Grade die Arena auf lvl 15 mit dem ZG schild vom 1st. Boss gemacht und diesen Marschall gekillt... Das war ein Murloc namens NaN Den ich mit 1 hit gekillt hab...wtf?^^ Nu hab ich NaGold Na Silber Na Kupfer, Unendlich! Das ist ja mal lustig ne?^^ Ist das normal?


----------



## Seufernator (5. April 2008)

Ich habe schon die anfängliche Version vom Spiel gespielt, also ohne Stranglethorne und Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt aber die ist noch besser. Hat einfach was an sich mit 15 Zul Gurub solo zu clearen.


----------



## Faraa (5. April 2008)

als cih bin 15 und steh in zg beim endboss
habs als mage so gemacht:
sheep...100% crit chance...energy reg...pyro...und das ganze von vorn...nur statt energy reg...staub futtern
is zwar langweilig aber was will man machen


----------



## Schwuuu (5. April 2008)

Jaja das game ist auch wenn es das schon ne zeit gibt ne nice abwechslung im fun game bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber lvln ist echt ätzend ab lvl 15 ~.~


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

wie bekommt man die wölfe am anfang hin die machen 40 dmg an meinen rogue!^^
edit: ahh der war lvl 4!^^
edit2: wie benutzt man ne fähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie bekommt man die wölfe am anfang hin die machen 40 dmg an meinen rogue!^^
> edit: ahh der war lvl 4!^^


Uralt Thread Ausbuddeler.


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Uralt Thread Ausbuddeler.


Und...?


----------



## Yiraja (15. August 2008)

geilo! ^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Und...?


Weil es einfach nervt...


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Uralt Thread Ausbuddeler.


dürfen user der neuzeit kein murloc rpg mehr anfangen?^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

ok vote 4 sticky


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil es einfach nervt...



Soll ich lachen? Wäre das Thema hier abgeschlossen (Der Thread beinhaltete eine Frage), dann wäre dies Necroposting. 

Da dieses Thema noch offen war, ist es total ob's von 2008 oder on 1998 wäre oder nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Soll ich lachen? Wäre das Thema hier abgeschlossen (Der Thread beinhaltete eine Frage), dann wäre dies Necroposting.
> 
> Da dieses Thema noch offen war, ist es total ob's von 2008 oder on 1998 wäre oder nicht.


mimimimimi -.-


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mimimimimi -.-



Würde der "Uralt Thread Ausgräber" dem Thread mit so einem Post ausgraben, wäre es Necroposting!


----------



## Meriane (15. August 2008)

was bringt intelligenz? xD 
ich bekomm kein mana oder sowas


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Würde der "Uralt Thread Ausgräber" dem Thread mit so einem Post ausgraben, wäre es Necroposting!


Nichts besseres zu tun als mich zu flamen nä?


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Definier "dein" flamen. Ich seh hier kein Flame.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (15. August 2008)

Echt cooles Game


----------



## Xilibili (15. August 2008)

Xd Ist das Cool,


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. August 2008)

uralt ganz lustig   aber am ende langweilig wenn man den letzten typ besiegt hat kann man durch speichern und laden einfach immer wieder das event machen

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

woho lvl 8;D


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

bin lvl 15... in zg alles leer bis auf den lvl 27 panther boss und den danach
arena bin ich bei druide
ich versuch mal lieber weiter den druiden ;P


----------



## Ren3gaid (15. August 2008)

ab welches lvl kann man arena? o.O


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> ab welches lvl kann man arena? o.O


hab mit 14 alles bis dudu abgeräumt
hab jetzt dudu down bin bei pala
maaaan der is hart

edit: lvl 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2: wie speichert man?


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

ich hatte mit lvl 16 arena auf farmstatus xD
jetzt lvl 19 zg klear so doof.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. August 2008)

einfach mal nur geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil  erst mal auf die idee zu kommen


ich sag doch murlocs als neue rasse ftw


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hatte mit lvl 16 arena auf farmstatus xD
> jetzt lvl 19 zg klear so doof.


wie biste geskillt, welche klasse?

und wie speichert man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



speichern geschafft!^^
aber pala steht noch


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

ich mache: 
verwandlung,cb,adrenalinrausch,pyro.
mustt halt hoffen das er sich nicht heilt und paar mal versuchen wen er einfachen schlag macht und wieder verwandlung cb pyro
voll schurke voll magie voll heal


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mache:
> verwandlung,cb,adrenalinrausch,pyro.
> mustt halt hoffen das er sich nicht heilt und paar mal versuchen wen er einfachen schlag macht und wieder verwandlung cb pyro
> voll schurke voll magie voll heal


da muss ich erst lvl 20 werden für pyro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder kann man umskillen?^^
ich versuch wieder zg arena is zu hart^^


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (15. August 2008)

ka ob es buggy ist aber mit lvl 12 kann ich diese pelz q nicht abgeben und arena kann ich auch nicht machen: / das wechselt immer die 2 sätzen vom npc und mir


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

arlokk down


----------



## Syrics (15. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ehm, dann hast du was schlechtes gemacht. Gibt noch vieles zu tun. Ich würde NIE durchs Portal gehen. Es gibt viel mehr Aufgaben als nur diese. ZB Onyxia legen usw. Hast du die alle schon?




freak^^


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2008)

wie kommt man denn zu ony? oO

naja ich versuch erstma hakkar undzwar mit lvl 16!^^


----------



## tschilpi (15. August 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> freak^^


Wieso ''freak'' 0_o xD?

Ahja.. das gute alte Murloc RPG... ein geniales Game...

Nochmal Anleitung zu Ony:

Sprengstoff beim Goblin vor dem Portal nach Stranglethorn kaufen, nach ZG gehen, den eingesperrten Troll mit dem Dynamit befreien, das Drachenamulett von dem Troll kaufen, lvl 20 werden, Amulett anlegen, in die Mine wo der Kobold war, in den letzten Raum - Portal, da wartet Ony hinter euch.
Strategy:
Freezen, angreifen, mp heilen, freezen, angreifen, mp heilen, freezen, angreifen, mp heilen ^^


----------



## Neradox (15. August 2008)

Ahhh war schön, dass mal wieder zu spielen, aber ab 15 hab ich keinen Bock mehr, zumal ich Ony früher schonmal gelegt habe.

Aber klasse Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMoskito (15. August 2008)

hat einer eine ahnung ob es eine vortsetztung gibt oder so was?


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

Bin lvl 15 arena bei dem murloc und zg bei hakkar xD


----------



## Kronas (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin lvl 15 arena bei dem murloc und zg bei hakkar xD


bin lvl 15 hab arena bis zum letzten und hakkar down

skillung: magie 10
             fury 5 (schurkenbaum)
kann man den murloc killn oO?
lol hab ihn down^^

unendlich geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ony i'm coming!


wo is ony nochmal?


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

fü ony muss man glaub 20 sein hab jetzt arena clear zg hakkar down aba hab ma was von dem fischboss gehört wo is n der?^^


aja lvl 17^^


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. August 2008)

lvl 15 arena und zg fertig - wo ist ony?

skillung: krieger -> krieger und schurkenbaum voll, und noch frostnova, rest braucht man nie

taktik: charge, frostnova,adrenalinrush,frostnova,magicdust,frostnova,attack,... so gewinnt man gegen jeden gegner 

bei 30% natürlich execute und man hat gewonnen


soll ich mit das antun und bis 20 leveln wegen dem schwert mit 160 str 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (16. August 2008)

Grad Princess geonehittet XD
1500 Pyro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: grad bei dem Panther dessen name mir grad entfallen is also weis nich ob arlokk oder thekal 15 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ghaz´ranka beim ersten mal da und down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: LvL 15 Arena clear

Edit: Auf dem Weg zur Arena is mal ein Schurke an mir vorbeigelaufen wozu is der da?


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. August 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Edit: Auf dem Weg zur Arena is mal ein Schurke an mir vorbeigelaufen wozu is der da?



das frag ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (16. August 2008)

echt geiles spiel! 
wer wo nicht weiter kommt: man skillt Frostnova und Adrenalinrausch. Der Kampf läuft so ab: Frostnova, adrenalinrausch, Frostnova, Kaltblütigkeit + normaler Angriff, Frostnova, normaler Angriff, Frostnova, Essen für 100 Energie, Frostnova, normaler Angriff... und immer so weiter


----------



## Lutios (16. August 2008)

hmm nee also bis auf bei hakaar
frostnova dann 100% crit und pyro und im notfall noch execute


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. August 2008)

sobald der gegner auf 30% hat man sowieso gewonnen - 10k execute crits^^

mit dem schurken hat es folgendes auf sich:

Noch was: Sobald ihr den Rogue in der Arena besiegt habt, seht ihr ihn manchmal in Stranglehorn und ZG: sobald ihr ihn zum 3. mal seht, sprecht sie mit euch und gibt euch die q nen Goblin zu killen. Das ist der Goblin der über Drachen spricht. Killt ihn und ihr kriegt den Ambush skill, 500% waffenschaden, kann nur am anfang eines kampfes benutzt werden wink.gif


----------



## Bralatur (16. August 2008)

und wie kommt man jetzt weiter nach arena und zg?


----------



## Krisocka (16. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage, gibts ne Möglichkeit an mehr als 120 Energie zu kommen?


----------



## Tehodar (16. August 2008)

hab 156 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man den murloc in der arena killn?


----------



## Bralatur (16. August 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, gibts ne Möglichkeit an mehr als 120 Energie zu kommen?



durch agility bekommt man energie



Tehodar schrieb:


> hab 156
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kill den immer mit einem schlag cold blood+ heroic strike


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. August 2008)

hmm is schon alt aber is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. August 2008)

mit lvl 12 arena clear,mal nach zg schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



agility ist der beste stat, mit viel energie bekommt man durch adrush mehr dazu und braucht weniger staub^^


----------



## Kronas (16. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> sobald der gegner auf 30% hat man sowieso gewonnen - 10k execute crits^^
> 
> mit dem schurken hat es folgendes auf sich:
> 
> Noch was: Sobald ihr den Rogue in der Arena besiegt habt, seht ihr ihn manchmal in Stranglehorn und ZG: sobald ihr ihn zum 3. mal seht, sprecht sie mit euch und gibt euch die q nen Goblin zu killen. Das ist der Goblin der über Drachen spricht. Killt ihn und ihr kriegt den Ambush skill, 500% waffenschaden, kann nur am anfang eines kampfes benutzt werden wink.gif


echt?^^

wie hoch isen die chance den zu sehen?
muss man einfach immer zone wechseln bis der erscheint?

muhahah fisch boss down btw

278 mana ^^

lvl 18 btw


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> echt?^^
> 
> wie hoch isen die chance den zu sehen?
> muss man einfach immer zone wechseln bis der erscheint?
> ...




An welcher stelle ist denn der Fischboss zu finden?

und zum schurken: bin da jetzt ich glaub hundertmal hergelaufen und nur einmal gesehen, der schleicht sich im stealth an einem vorbei und dann sieht man den kurz

BfG Black


----------



## Lutios (17. August 2008)

WtF mein Recher hat sich abgeschossen jetzt bin i.wieder auf lvl 12 :/


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

ooh so nen alten Thread ausgraben...ich habs mal bis lvl 21 gespielt, ich glaub mitlerweile wurde es n bischen weiterentwickelt, ich schaus mir irgendwann nochmal an.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

ooh so nen alten Thread ausgraben...ich habs mal bis lvl 21 gespielt, ich glaub mitlerweile wurde es n bischen weiterentwickelt, ich schaus mir irgendwann nochmal an.


----------



## i_boT (17. August 2008)

Nikolaj91 schrieb:


> ^^hab Hakkar mit 15 geschaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab arena mit 14 und hakkar mit 15 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber nich besonders schwer
warri 5/5/0/5 geskillt immer frostnova adrenalin rush frostnova cold blood+ heroic strike frostnova blood+ heroic usw und wenn energie leer is magic dust und am ende cold blood und execute hakkar dauert so zwar n bisn is aber idiotensicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

das murloc rpg geht ab ^^ scho wer durchgezockt ?


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. August 2008)

ich schaff den Pala am Ende der Arena nicht (Helm)
Bin Level 17
Bei Zul´Gurub bin ich bei Hakkar...den hab ich mal versucht...zuuu stark <.<
Ahja BtW: Bis welches LvL Geht das Game ?

und kann mir jemand Tipps geben,wie Ich Helm (Arena -> Pala ) down bekomme ? ich krieg den nicht down,Frostnova hab ich net <.<


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. August 2008)

Achja...kommt diese Schurkin für Ambush auch noch,wenn ich sie schon in der Arena gekillt hab?

Hab die down...^^


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2008)

Hab alles bis auf hakkar und den pala- mit (lvl 13)


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

lvl 19

ony liegt heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Hi,


Hmm, so jetzt bin ich lvl 20 hab arena durch, zg durch, ony down, harpy down, schurkenevent durch und mir fehlt nurnoch der Fischboss.

Weiß wer wo der spawnt und obs n item gibt was die wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht?

MfG Black


----------



## Gnomthebest (17. August 2008)

mit dem fischerhut anscheinend eine wahrscheinlichkeit von 15%, ohne hut 1% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Hmmm OK, aber an welcher Stelle in ZG spawnt des vieh? Irgendwo? Im ersten abschnitt? Wo Hakkar stand?


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 300 ?
> 
> mein krieger execute macht mit lvl 10 - über 10k crit
> 
> ...


Is klar B1lubb


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

6 xp bis lvl 20 ob ich das schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




den priester der arena sauber 2400 weggecritet und lvl 20 geworden^^


ach du scheiße ony onehitet einen oO


ony down

11k execute als mage ftw

300 int buch für schildhand gedroppt


----------



## Suraia (17. August 2008)

joa isn cooles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

was kann man noch machen nach zg + fischboss clear und ony down?^^


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. August 2008)

in der mine is kein portal hab das amulett von dem troll typen den man in zg befreien musste,lvl 20 bin ich auch
das portal ist doch in der "Jasperdine Mine" oda ?

ZG hab ich auch schon clear,inclusive FischHut Boss :O


----------



## Wilddevil (17. August 2008)

Das Game kann man eig schon mit lvl 10 durchzocken!!! man bruacht kein skill!

Also man brauch nen Mage,Geld und weiter nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann den Ganzen Zauber tree skillen...

bei nem kampf gehts so ab: 

1. Sheep
2.Göttlicher schutz
3.Mana auflade teil für paar kupfer dies beim Händler zu kaufen gibt
4.Pyro
4.1: der Gegner schlägt aber zieht dir nichts ab (Gottes schild)
dann wieder 
1.Sheep
2.Göttlicher schutz
usw!!!

damit kann man gegen Jeden gewinnen! am besten die ganze tasche voll mit den Mana Pulver!!!

habs mit lvl 16 aufgehört ^^ Zul Gurub hatt ioch mit 14 schon alles wech ... Ganze arena mit 13


Edit: Wo gibs Ony?


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. August 2008)

ich find das portal zu ony auch nit
hab nur die kiste in der mine gefunden,da war nur ne epic kerze drin (oO?)

EDIT: HABS!^^


----------



## Wilddevil (17. August 2008)

wo is Ony?^^


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. August 2008)

ZG clear,Arena clear,Ony down,LvL 20

und nu?  :c


----------



## Wilddevil (17. August 2008)

LVL 11 Arena (Paladin)


Beim Pala komm ich net weiter der healt sich immer (6 Versuche) ^^ 

Bin mit 11 beim Pala und mit 10 die Arena q angefangen .... hab Ep bekommen wegen den Arena Gegnern


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> wo is Ony?^^


lvl 20 werden
blut amulett kaufen
in miene gehen
im letzten raum is ein portal

die kiste is egal da is nur ne schlechte waffe drin^^


----------



## Wilddevil (17. August 2008)

wo gibs das Blut ammulett?


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> wo gibs das Blut ammulett?




Du musst in zg sonen troll mit dynamit aus seinem käfig befreien dann taucht er im schlingen wideder auf und verkauft dir für 55g son amulett. tipp: vorher arena durchspielen damit du unendlich gold hast, der verkauft auch geile rüstungen.

&#8364;dit: nochmal: wo spawnt dieser fischboss in zg? muss ich durch alle abschnitte laufen?


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Du musst in zg sonen troll mit dynamit aus seinem käfig befreien dann taucht er im schlingen wideder auf und verkauft dir für 55g son amulett. tipp: vorher arena durchspielen damit du unendlich gold hast, der verkauft auch geile rüstungen.
> 
> €dit: nochmal: wo spawnt dieser fischboss in zg? muss ich durch alle abschnitte laufen?


brücke vor hakkar
nicht einfach rein raus
immer ganz über die brücke, der boss kommt nur wenn du die mitte passiert hast
und glücksangelhut anlegen

der droppt auch was nettes, 30 agi kopfteil


----------



## Blacktempel (17. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> brücke vor hakkar
> nicht einfach rein raus
> immer ganz über die brücke, der boss kommt nur wenn du die mitte passiert hast
> und glücksangelhut anlegen
> ...




Ok, muss ich die "ini" ganz verlassen oder reicht es, in den nächsten abschnitt und wieder zurück zu wechseln?


MfG Black

&#8364;dit: Ok jetzt hab ich ihn down, onehit...nu hab ich das game wohl durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Ok, muss ich die "ini" ganz verlassen oder reicht es, in den nächsten abschnitt und wieder zurück zu wechseln?
> 
> 
> MfG Black
> ...


ony auch?


----------



## Shaguar93 (18. August 2008)

Lol wo is Ony?Hab Amulett bin 20 etc bin in der Mine HUH?


----------



## Blacktempel (18. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Lol wo is Ony?Hab Amulett bin 20 etc bin in der Mine HUH?




Du musst erst die Truhe aufsprengen glaub ich, dann aus der mine raus und wieder rein.

Und ja, ich hab Ony auch down


----------



## Plakner (25. August 2008)

Bald 21mit Sulfuras usw...
Ony down...ZG clear...Fish tot...Arena ca 20x durch...
Aber den drecks Schurken konnt ich nie ansprechen und schliesslich kam er ned mehr-.-(ca 100x von links nach rechts und zurück gelatscht...)


----------



## Animos93 (25. August 2008)

>.< was ein spiel XD sehr seltsam^^


----------



## brille1992 (28. Juli 2009)

hätte mal ne frage, will den fisch-boss in zg killen, weiß aber ned bei welcher brücke der auftaucht, gibt ja glaub ich 2.
weiß jemand welche brücke es davon ist?


----------



## Yosef (28. Juli 2009)

brille1992 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage, will den fisch-boss in zg killen, weiß aber ned bei welcher brücke der auftaucht, gibt ja glaub ich 2.
> weiß jemand welche brücke es davon ist?



erste


----------



## Bader1 (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm, bei mir geht der Link vom TE ned... ;(
Kann mir vlt wer einen funktionierenden geben


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

bei mir geht das auch nicht =(


----------



## Bral (29. Juli 2009)

Öhh guckt euch doch mal an WANN dieser das hier erstellt wurde oO


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

Ui, dass ist ja mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für den Link. Schau ich mir direkt mal an ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juli 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531 der Link sollte funktionieren.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (29. Juli 2009)

Schade das der nichtmehr geht.
Als ich die "screens" gesehen hab wollt ich das mal testen.

Naja egal. Mfg


----------



## Tuskorr (29. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir geht der Link vom TE ned... ;(
> Kann mir vlt wer einen funktionierenden geben



Die Seite existiert nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamerdisclaimer.com, ist aber leider tot.
Man kann jetzt nur noch die erste version spielen, auf diversen anderen Online flash Portalen
Doch leider kann man in der ersten Version nur bis Lvl 10 leveln und nicht ins Schlingendornental kommen


----------



## Morphes (29. Juli 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531 der Link sollte funktionieren.



Danke dir Kremlin!
Ich sehs mir gleich mal an


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2009)

Gleich mal ausprobiern


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand ne Seite oder so wo man das Murloc RPG2 spielen kann?
Bitte will das ma spieln =(


----------



## Murgul5 (29. Juli 2009)

www.gidf.de


----------



## Salamana (29. Juli 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Habe eingeiles Spiel gefunden^^ Murloc RPG, man spielt nen Murloc und erlebt halt Abenteuer..^^
> 
> http://www.gamerdisclaimer.com/bbs/murloc.php




der link funkt bei mir nich :/


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juli 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Seite oder so wo man das Murloc RPG2 spielen kann?
> Bitte will das ma spieln =(



http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (29. Juli 2009)

bei mir funkt garkein link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> www.gidf.de


Hab auch schon bei googel geguckt, aber endweder ich hab das falsch eingegeben oder so oder es gibt keins.
______________________________________________________
Kremlin, bei mir kommt da ein Seitenladefehler


----------



## legammler (29. Juli 2009)

seiten lade fehler .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Juli 2009)

Murloc RPG in Google eingeben und tadaaa! Das oberste ist schon das Spiel -.-


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

Muss man das Downloaden? weil wenn ich da dann Murloc rpg 2  eingeb, sind nur sachen wo ich downloaden muss. oder es lädt zu lang.


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juli 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Kremlin, bei mir kommt da ein Seitenladefehler



http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Murloc-RPG.html


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Murloc-RPG.html



Das hab ich schon durch, gibt es das 2 spiel davon nicht mehr? also Murlok rpg 2?


----------



## Synus (29. Juli 2009)

Ja ein Link oder irgend ein Hinweis wo man Teil 2 findet wär super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Hab Teil 1 durch und bin total begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Semetor (29. Juli 2009)

der HAMMA!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (29. Juli 2009)

Juhu....naja hab bisschen gesucht und tada: http://www.andkon.com/arcade/adventureacti...nglethornfever/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 ma schaun wies ist

Edit: Es fängt so an wie Teil 1 aber sieht so aus als würds weiter gehtn, weil genau wie Teil1 isses nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

DANKE SYNUS  DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE^^

werd das erstmal spieln^^

Edit: Welche klasse habtihr genommen bzw. soll ich nehmen?^^
Edit2: Hab den Warri genommen. bin schon lvl 9 und bald 10, ich find das neue so  HAMMER!!^^


----------



## kite859 (29. Juli 2009)

geht das spiel nimmer? komm net auf die seite


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Juli 2009)

ab wann sollte man das portal zum schlingendornental nehmen?


----------



## Synus (29. Juli 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> DANKE SYNUS  DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE^^
> 
> werd das erstmal spieln^^
> 
> ...



Ja bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mage genommen und danach den rechten melee talentbaum. coldblood + pyroblast = onehitcrit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: AAAARGH mein spiel ist grad bei dem Kampf gegen das Schwein hängen geblieben...aber beinem Freund nicht.. und habs nicht gespeichert >.< nochmal neuanfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd durch das Portal sobald die Q's fertig sind, das ist nachdem du den Kobold getötet hast.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (30. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt lvl 14, hab das mit dem portal gemacht, bin aber nicht durch, bin statt dessen nach schlingendornental, aber häng da jezt fest, weiß nicht weiter =(


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

Öhm kommt man bei murloc rpg1 auch ins schlingendornental?


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Hmm nein, aber bei Teil 2 ist auch Teil 1 drin, bissl geändert mit den ep unso...

Nochn Tip: Versucht ein möglichst hohes lvl im Wald von Elwynn zu erreichen, so etwa lvl 15, dann ists einfacher und die Items passen 
/vote for Murloc RPG fanclub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (30. Juli 2009)

Not Found 	


The requested URL was not found on this server.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukwild (30. Juli 2009)

ich habe ein problem... immer wenn ich zu dem fischer gehe, um zur princess zu kommen hängt sich das bei:
"Yes, I'm ready."
"Not yet. Give me a few minutes."
auf... ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

lukwild schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem... immer wenn ich zu dem fischer gehe, um zur princess zu kommen hängt sich das bei:
> "Yes, I'm ready."
> "Not yet. Give me a few minutes."
> auf... ist das bei euch auch so?


Man sollte die Fußnoten lesen und EVTL. mal die Maus benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei diesem Jahrmarkt weiterkomme? Habe alle gegner besiegt


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (30. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Man sollte die Fußnoten lesen und EVTL. mal die Maus benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs jetzt gespielt und Elwynn Forest + Stranglethorn (also Arena und Zul'Gurub) durch. Bin jetzt level 17 (und stolz, dass ich auf dem level Hakkar fertig gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und wollte eben zum Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, also durchs Portal, aber als ich durch bin wars spiel zu ende...
Hab ich zufällig die falsche Version gespielt oder woran liegts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

Zul Gurub? Stranglehorn? oO wtf? Wo seid ihr lang gegangen? Nachdem das Portal da ist, komm ich nimmer weiter^^

Bei mir lädt jetzt immer der Teil mit dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, lad einfach das Spiel nochmal.


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (30. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Zul Gurub? Stranglehorn? oO wtf? Wo seid ihr lang gegangen? Nachdem das Portal da ist, komm ich nimmer weiter^^



Nach Strangle kommst du, wenn du vom Murloc Dorf nach rechts gehst bis zu den beiden Goblins, der rechte portet dich nach Strangle (da ist dann auch einer, der dich zurück bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dort kannst du dann wie gesagt nach ZulGurub und die Bosse fertig machen (Hakkar ist Level 30 und hat 4.5k HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und in die Arena und gegen bestimmte Gegner kämpfen.
Dort gibt es dann auch stärkere Rüstungen und so weiter (das beste Schwert bringt 160 Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und naja, als ich zurück bin und durchs Portal kam dann ne Meldung, das Spiel seie danach vorbei und dann kam als ich das bestätigt hab der "Abspann"...


Edit:
Erstens, wie heißt die Version die du spielst? zufällig Stranglethorn Fever?^^ Das ist die die ich spiele (auf Andkon.com)
Zweitens ein kleiner Tip, wenn man an einem Gegner nicht durch kommt. Kauft euch eure Taschen ganz voll mit dem komischen Staub der Energie auflädt und skillt Frost-Nova. Dann kann man mit der richtigen Rota ganz leicht jeden Gegner fertig machen. Am schnellsten gehts dann, wenn man auch noch Execute und Vigor(120 Energie) hat.
Meine sieht so aus, wenn ich echt nicht mehr weiterkomme: Frost-Nova, Heroic Strike, Frost-Nova, Seltsamer Staub und dann wieder von vorne bis man Execute einsetzen kann und schon liegt der Gegner im Staub^^

Edit2:
Habs geschafft auf den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zu kommen^^ hattest recht, einfach neu laden.
Um da was zu machen musst du zu dem Goblin ganz links, da bekommst du Gegner vor die Nase gesetzt die du töten sollst. Der vorletzte lässt Sulfuras fallen mit dem ich immo knapp 6000 Schaden mache auf Level 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

Fizzi schrieb:


> Nach Strangle kommst du, wenn du vom Murloc Dorf nach rechts gehst bis zu den beiden Goblins, der rechte portet dich nach Strangle (da ist dann auch einer, der dich zurück bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ich direkt zu dem typen hin bin, hats bei mir was gedauert^^ den n811 hab ich mit lvl 10 getötet xD

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531

die spiele ich, ganz rechts war bei mir nur der goblin, der dynamit verkauft. ansonsten keiner^^


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (30. Juli 2009)

Naja, dann empfehle ich nochmal die Version die ich gespielt hab.
http://www.andkon.com/arcade/adventureacti...nglethornfever/
wär es.

Aber ich rate nicht zum Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zu gehen, da man nicht wieder zurück kommt.
Also erst in Strangle alles durch machen und dann gehts weiter zum Jahrmarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (30. Juli 2009)

Habe das Spiel früher schon mal gespielt und wollte es nun wieder zocken, doch geht es bei dem Goblin mit dem Magic Dust nicht weiter. Sprengstoff hat er auch nicht mehr. Die einzige Option, die mir mit Level 11 noch bleibt wäre durch das Portal zu gehen, weil ich nicht nach Stranglethorn komme. :-/

Dabei waren die beiden Gobos mit dem Teleporter doch ganz im Osten, oder?

Viele Grüße!

Asarion

P.S.: Spiel beenden und neu laden hat an der Situation leider nichts geändert.


----------



## legammler (30. Juli 2009)

hääää ich bin lvl 13 und bin seit lvl 11 durchs portal gegangen da is dann so ne art "arena" zum kämpfen mit immer denselben gegnern?! aber ich kann nicht weggehen?! help


/push


----------



## legammler (30. Juli 2009)

/push

des spiel is ansich sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (30. Juli 2009)

ahhhh forennekromantie !!!!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

Einigen fällt vielleicht nicht auf, das es 2 Versionen gibt. Einmal mit Stranglehorn und einmal ohne. Die erweiterte Version heist "Stranglehornfever" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2009)

Gibts das Spiel noch?

Ich bekomm einen 404 Error


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein dass man immer wenn man den computer neu startet auch das spiel neu anfangen muss obwohl man gesichert hat?


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Wie genau kommt man zum Dunkelmondjahrmarkt?   .. hab noch nie davon gehört. Bin lvl 16, hab die Elwynn q's fertig bis zum Portal und in Strangle Arena durch und Zulgurub bis vor Hakkar.

Danke schonma für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass man immer wenn man den computer neu startet auch das spiel neu anfangen muss obwohl man gesichert hat?



Nein....ging bei mir normal weiter. Ausser du hast nicht richtig gesichert ( d.h. ein leerer Slot angeklickt um zu speichern)

Edit: nochn tip für die Magier unter euch: meistens könnt ihr einen Mob mit ColdBlood+Pyroblast onehitten, auch die stärkeren.
Ist der Mob dennoch zu stark und mach zuviel Schaden macht Polymorph, dann Adrenaline Rush, Dann Coldblood+Pyroblast, dann konnt ihr auch nachher noch bequem weiterzaubern. Als Magier am besten auch zuerst Mage Talentbaum und dann Schurkentalentbaum, lässt sich gut ergänzen, da die Schurkentalente oft passiv oder keine Energie kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

Hmm wie sichert man denn dann richtig??


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2009)

Die Seite exestiert immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Hmm wie sichert man denn dann richtig??



? anklicken -> Save Game -> Empty Slot anklicken, bis ne rote Schrift sagt: Game Saved 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

find das spiel echt gut hatte aber keine lust mehr nach 10 mins^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2009)

> Not Found
> 
> 
> The requested URL was not found on this server.



Und Immer noch -.-


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und Immer noch -.-



Hier nochma, vielleicht gehts.>>> http://www.andkon.com/arcade/adventureacti...nglethornfever/
und sonst einfach bei Google suchen unter >>>Murloc RPG 2 stranglethornfever<<<
...bei mir hats beim ersten mal Laden bissl gedauert, aber nachher konnte mans spielen, wem's hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: jetzt sollte es gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

wo findet man denn Onyxia? und wie habt ihr hakkar besiegt?


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Den Jahrmarkt hab ich gefundenurch das Portal in Murlocdorf ( das am Ende der q's verfügbar ist) dann kommt der Abspann. Dann das Spiel neustarten, Spiel laden, und man ist am Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Wie man zurückkommt weiss ich nicht und glaub es gibt auch keinen Weg zurück... darum erst dorthin wenn man alles andere gemacht hat.

PS: Onyxia o_O need Wegbeschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

also wie kommt man jetzt zum dunkelmondjahrmarkt?


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> also wie kommt man jetzt zum dunkelmondjahrmarkt?



Siehe über deinem Post

Und sonst spiel einfach die Quests durch bis der Murloc son lila Portal beschwört...


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

jojo bin schon da aber wie hast du diesen silath getötet?


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> jojo bin schon da aber wie hast du diesen silath getötet?



mit Stufe 16, nen paar epix aus der Arena und Zul Gurub: Polymorph, Adrenaline Rush, Cold Blood, Pyroblast, und dann halt bissl improvisiert, und wenns beim ersten mal nicht klappt einfach npaar ma versuchen, da du manchmal crittest und er nicht etc....


----------



## Bussen (30. Juli 2009)

Ist ja doof danach ist ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargaôth_87 (30. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt man da nach Zul Gurub usw? Ich komme aus dem Jahrmarkt nicht raus.


----------



## Terw (30. Juli 2009)

ich hab nen char bis  gespielt und dann gesaved und dann denn Laptop ausgeschaltet und jetzt wieder angemacht und jetzt ist da kein spielstand.Ich kann mich vage erinnern das ich wo die spielversion stand gelesen habe 1.0 aber ich komme immer nur auf 1.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

zu diesem nightelf: In der alten version posiert der eigtl nur mit seinen muskeln, kann man bequem kaputt hauen *g*


----------



## Pusillin (10. August 2009)

Ich habe es durchgespielt.
Schade dass, wenn man durchs Portal geht, es kein zurück mehr gibt.
Dort ist nur der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt mit nem Boss der ein Legendary droppt.
Aber viel kannst du dann nicht mehr machen.

Edit: Link funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Davel (6. September 2009)

hier ein funktionierender link:  http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531


----------



## halwax (8. August 2010)

wie kommt man zu onyxia?


----------



## Polxx (8. August 2010)

Nur wenn ihr die Arena geschafft habt seit ihr noch lange nicht fertig, da gibts noch Zul´Gurub, und so viele witzige sachen, zb wenn man den angelhut anlässt und in zg reingeht kommt mit ner höheren chance der angelboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der absolute endboss ist wohl ony, mehr hab ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## Nexus.X (8. August 2010)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Musik ausschalten? Geht einem auf Dauer ein wenig auf den Keks.


----------



## Lord-lol (8. August 2010)

Hm... ich habe grad angefangen und ihr redet dauernd von Klassen... wann kann ich dann ne Klasse wählen?

Hoffe auf ne schnelle Antwort damit ich weiterspielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Edit- Über diesen Link bin ich überhaupt nicht reingekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. August 2010)

Kann jemand nen aktuellen link geben ^^


----------



## Nauli (8. August 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531


----------



## Nexus.X (8. August 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> http://www.newground...tal/view/301531


Das ist Teil 1.

Teil 2 gibts z.B. hier, bzw die fortführende Version:
Murloc RPG - Stranglethorn Fever 
Mit Klassenauswahl, etc ...


----------



## MongoMii (8. August 2010)

lol nicht schlecht das game 
aber stellenweiße eintönig....112 mal die arena machen um lvl 20 zu werden oO
und zu kurz..an einem tag durch..will mehr^^


----------



## No_ones (8. August 2010)

hey weiß einer obs ne neue version gibt ? ich hab das mal vor nen paar monaten durchgespielt bzw bis dunkelmond jahrmarkt in mulgore ...


----------



## Lord-lol (8. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Das ist Teil 1.
> 
> Teil 2 gibts z.B. hier, bzw die fortführende Version:
> Murloc RPG - Stranglethorn Fever
> Mit Klassenauswahl, etc ...




Ah... Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

